# Diskussion



## Silenzz (29. März 2008)

Hi,

Ich wollte euch alle mal fragen, wieso denn die Deutschrap-szene in MMORPGS so sehr verhasst ist, z.B. in meiner WoW Gilde hören fast alle ausschliesslich Rock etc., auf die Frage wie sie Bushido fänden kam:
"Das ist der größte Volltrottel den es gibt, und in seinen Songs redet der doch eh nur sche**ß!!!"
Aber, ich selbst habe 12 Jahre lang in Frankfurt am Main gewoht, Gallusviertel (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankfurt-Gallus) eine der assozialsten Viertel Frankfurts, ja ok, es wurde nicht rumgeballert. Doch, die meisten Jungs in meinem Alter (14) haben schon mit Hasch und dem ganzen Scheiß gedealt (ich benutze hier bewusst das Wort Scheiß denn, Drogen sind einfach Scheiße) und sind mit Messern rumgelaufen. Ich selbst hatte das Glück niedergestochen zu werden, also stimmen doch die Songs von Bushido, aus meiner Sicht jedenfalls.
Deswegen frage ich euch, warum glaubt ihr einfachso, was Bushido sagt "Stimmt einfach nicht" ich selbst habe es gesehen, und verstehe einfach nicht, warum Leute sich einfach auf Vorurteile ausruhen, statt über dieses Thema zu recherchieren.
Ja, es stimmt, der Ausländeranteil in dem Gallusviertel ist höher als in den anderen Vierteln, aber ich konnte mich auf meine Freunde verlassen, man kann nicht Leute nach einzelnen Taten verurteilen (so empfinde ich).
Man könnte jetzt sagen:"Ach der Silenzz redet Müll, will sich wichtig machen oder will das Image der Deutschrap-szene in MMORPGS verbessern".
Naja bin jetzt in eine andere Stadt gezogen, und hier ist es nicht so assozial wie in ffm.
Und jetzt frage ich euch, wie steht ihr dazu? Findet ihr es gut oder schlecht, habe ich in eurer Meinung Recht oder Unrecht, EURE Meinung interessiert MICH...
So Far...

Gruss Oro/Josh
P.S. Ich will hier eine ernste Diskussion starten und keinen Mimimi Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Scheiße wird durch nen besseren Geruch nicht zu etwas anderem.
Sieh dir die Deutsch-Rap-Szene an und sag mir wer berühmter unter
den "Geddo"-Männchen ist: Die, die sinnvolles rappen oder Die, die nur
über Schießen, Ficken und "Ich-bin-der-Größte" rappen? Letzteres wohl
eher und jetzt noch den Bildungsstand der obercoolen "deine-mudda"-Assis...

Versuch erst gar nicht meine Meinung zu ändern, ich seh es doch jeden Tag...


----------



## the Huntress (29. März 2008)

Mir gefallen einfach diese mist Texte nicht und was diese Musik aus den meisten Jugendlichen macht...Assis. Trifft nicht auf alle zu aber auf die meisten.


----------



## Sweny (29. März 2008)

Aber, was genau ist Deutsch-Rap?
Bushido, Sido und so was, ja...aber es gibt da noch Seeed, die Fantastischen Vier und so oO nä?


----------



## the Huntress (29. März 2008)

Seeed undd Fanta4 sind noch in ordnung. Die Texte sind nicht so schmutzig.


----------



## Silenzz (29. März 2008)

Lurock, gut wieviele Lieder kennst du von Bushido bzw ersguterjunge, wenn ich fragen darf, denn genau da liegt das problem, du hast vll von deinem kollegen erfahren, ach der Bu rappt nur Müll und der von seinem Kollegen und sow weiter.
Oder du kennst vll. nur einen Song und nicht:
Gibt es Dich, Schmetterling, Augenblick, Träne aus Blut, Mein Leben lang, Gheddo, nur um ein paar seiner Lieder zu nennen und du hast vll. mal Gangbang gehört, ja es stimmt, Bushido rappt auch in manchen Parts sehr obszön, doch auch sehr, wie schon gesagt, man kann Leute nicht nur durch einzelne Taten verurteilen.

Gruss Oro/Josh


Edit: 'Tschuldigung hätte mich klarer Ausdrücken sollen, meine mit Deutschrap-szene Bushido / Ersguterjunge, Sido eher weniger, denn seine Texte sind einfach nur arm.
Die meisten in der Menge hacken halt auf Bushido rum.


----------



## Sweny (29. März 2008)

the schrieb:


> Seeed undd Fanta4 sind noch in ordnung. Die Texte sind nicht so schmutzig.


Blumentopf und Wir sind Helden sind auch noch gut


----------



## Ocian (29. März 2008)

Die Musik macht Aggresiv, sie zeigt nur die Fehler ohne einen weg raus z ermöglichen.
Sie zeigt das alles nicht geändert werden kann und das es doch immer so bleiben wird, damit man aber slebst überlebt soll man den Teufelskreis weiterdrehen.

Sowas sollte wirklich langsam eingeschrenkt werden, aber ne es gibt geld.
Texte von den Onkelz kann man auch als Böse bezeichnen aber die haben wenigstens Tiefe und sie zeigen das es besser gemacht werden kann.
Sogar die Ärzte haben sinnvollere Texte als die Rapper die sich groß machen und in der öffentlichkeit über andere herziehen und dadurch nachmacher finden.

Sry aber Leute die sich von sowas beeinflussen lassen und dazu gehört die Jugend nunmal sollte nicht solche Texte hören und in Depressionen geschickt werden statt an der Situation zu arbeiten und zu verbessern...


Edit:


Silenzz schrieb:


> Lurock, gut wieviele Lieder kennst du von Bushido bzw ersguterjunge, wenn ich fragen darf, denn genau da liegt das problem, du hast vll von deinem kollegen erfahren, ach der Bu rappt nur Müll und der von seinem Kollegen und sow weiter.
> Oder du kennst vll. nur einen Song und nicht:
> Gibt es Dich, Schmetterling, Augenblick, Träne aus Blut, Mein Leben lang, Gheddo, nur um ein paar seiner Lieder zu nennen und du hast vll. mal Gangbang gehört, ja es stimmt, Bushido rappt auch in manchen Parts sehr obszön, doch auch sehr, wie schon gesagt, man kann Leute nicht nur durch einzelne Taten verurteilen.
> 
> ...



Ja ich hab sie mir alle angehört, ich habe sie alle gesehen und die ach so harten Jungs sind allesweicheier die sofort weglaufen würden wenn es wirklich hart auf hart kommt.
Wieviele Rapper kennst du die Freundschaften pflegen und eine funktionierende Familie haben?


----------



## Incontemtio (29. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Blumentopf und Wir sind Helden sind auch noch gut



"Wir sind Helden" produzieren keinen Hip-Hop/Rap sondern so eine Mischung aus Pop und Rock.


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Gut wieviele Lieder kennst du von Bushido bzw ersguterjunge, wenn ich fragen darf, denn genau da liegt das problem, du hast vll von deinem kollegen erfahren, ach der Bu rappt nur Müll und der von seinem Kollegen und sow weiter.
> Oder du kennst vll. nur einen Song und nicht:
> Gibt es Dich, Schmetterling, Augenblick, Träne aus Blut, Mein Leben lang, Gheddo, nur um ein paar seiner Lieder zu nennen und du hast vll. mal Gangbang gehört, ja es stimmt, Bushido rappt auch in manchen Parts sehr obszön, doch auch sehr, wie schon gesagt, man kann Leute nicht nur durch einzelne Taten verurteilen.
> 
> Gruss Oro/Josh


Mmh, wenn er die die scheiß Lieder nicht rappen würde, sondern nur die "Guten" hätte doch niemand was gegen ihn, aber genau da liegt das Problem... Wie gesagt, Scheiße wird durch... naja steht ja oben.


----------



## Sweny (29. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> "Wir sind Helden" produzieren keinen Hip-Hop/Rap sondern so eine Mischung aus Pop und Rock.


Tatsächlich...hm na gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Blumentopf und *Wir sind Helden* sind auch noch gut


Seit wann rappt denn "Wir sind Helden"? oÔ

Edith: Zu spät. *g*


----------



## Silenzz (29. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmh, wenn er die die scheiß Lieder nicht rappen würde, sondern nur die "Guten" hätte doch niemand was gegen ihn, aber genau da liegt das Problem... Wie gesagt, Scheiße wird durch... naja steht ja oben.



Aber du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet, wieviele Lieder von Bushido kennst du ungefähr..?


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Aber du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet, wieviele Lieder von Bushido kennst du ungefähr..?


Wenn man das Radio einschaltet, hört man mindestens 10 verschiedene innerhalb von 2 Stunden, zumindest auf 1Live. Wenn Lurock 1Live hört, wird er wohl genug kennen.
Außerdem sieht man ständig in der Werbung Bushido, da kann man auch Lieder (zumindest Ausschnitte davon ) hören.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Ocian (29. März 2008)

@Silenzz

Wie schwach sind Lieder wie:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jskIRTF1pas&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sYCumKJy21o&...feature=related

Das ist Autokratie und hart an der grenze zum verbotenden, sry aber das muss auch mal erwähnt werden.


----------



## chopi (29. März 2008)

bushido macht mit einem lied auf gängsta,in nem anderen dann wieder auf whinemimimi? 
...
...


(nur um die oderen sachen nicht zu wiederholen)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. März 2008)

Ich wär ja dafür dass jedes Liedgut außer Marschmusik verboten gehört. Dann ist endlich Ruhe vor den satanischen und rechten Metallern, den Assi-Hoppern und den drogensüchtigen Technofreaks.

Noch Fragen.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. März 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Die Musik macht Aggresiv,



Auf einen Nachweis dieser Tatsachenbehauptung wäre ich gespannt ...



Ocian schrieb:


> sie zeigt nur die Fehler ohne einen weg raus  ermöglichen.



Längst nicht alle Deutschrap-Texten zeigen irgendwelche "Fehler".



Ocian schrieb:


> Sie zeigt das alles nicht geändert werden kann und das es doch immer so bleiben wird, damit man aber slebst überlebt soll man den Teufelskreis weiterdrehen.



Das trifft vielleicht noch auf den Gangsta-Rap zu aber Deutschrap &#8800; Gangsta-Rap.



Ocian schrieb:


> Sowas sollte wirklich langsam eingeschrenkt werden, aber ne es gibt geld.



Die künstlerische Freiheit verbietet eine Einschränkung. Musik kann höchstens wie Computerspiele mit Altersfreigaben belegt werden, was ich persönlich auch für eine gute Idee halte. 



Ocian schrieb:


> Texte von den Onkelz kann man auch als Böse bezeichnen aber die haben wenigstens Tiefe und sie zeigen das es besser gemacht werden kann.



Jetzt sind doch nicht alle deutschen Hip-Hopper "böse" ...



Ocian schrieb:


> Sry aber Leute die sich von sowas beeinflussen lassen und dazu gehört die Jugend nunmal sollte nicht solche Texte hören und in Depressionen geschickt werden statt an der Situation zu arbeiten und zu verbessern...



Resignation und Depression müssen nicht in Korrelation auftreten. Diese Musik ist nur ein Ventil einer sich durch den sozial Abstieg, Perspektivlosigkeit etc. entwickelnder Jugendkultur.


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Aber du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet, wieviele Lieder von Bushido kennst du ungefähr..?


Wirklich kennen... 3.
Reden wir von Deutschrap oder Bushido?
Die meisten Songs der deutschen Rapper, bzw. Rapper die auf wannabe-Deutsch reppen
und in nachmittags und morgens aus Handys in überfüllten Bussen oder Seitengassen
quillen handeln nur von Scheiße, von Geld, Ficken und "Ich bin der Größte". 3 Sachen,
die mal so gar nicht zu den kleinen Geddo-Männchen passen, die 1. 2 Sachen ham sie net
und das 3. sind sie net.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. März 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Das ist Autokratie und hart an der grenze zum verbotenden, sry aber das muss auch mal erwähnt werden.



Ich finde manche Bücher auch sehr autokratisch, will aber trotzdem nicht, dass diese verboten werden, der künstlerischen Freiheit zur Liebe.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. März 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Das ist Autokratie und hart an der grenze zum verbotenden, sry aber das muss auch mal erwähnt werden.



Kann mir hier jemand in meiner Unwissenheit erklären was die Lieder mit Autokratie zu tun haben?


----------



## Incontemtio (29. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die meisten Songs der deutschen Rapper, bzw. Rapper die auf wannabe-Deutsch reppen
> und in nachmittags und morgens aus Handys in überfüllten Bussen oder Seitengassen
> quillen handeln nur von Scheiße, von Geld, Ficken und "Ich bin der Größte". 3 Sachen,
> die mal so gar nicht zu den kleinen Geddo-Männchen passen,



Aus einer "guten" Diskussion versucht man persönliche Erfahrungen rauszuhalten. Somit frage ich dich, ob du eine Statistik vorweisen kannst, die belegt, dass "die meisten" (über 50%?) aller deutschen Hip-Hop-Lieder von  :

- Scheiße
- Geld
- Ficken (geht es in einem Liebeslied um "ficken"?)
- "Ich bin der Größte" 

geht.


----------



## Silenzz (29. März 2008)

Ja, es stört mich auch, wenn ich in einer Kleinstadt wohne, und 2 Leute einen auf Hardcore-Ghetto-Gangsta machen, das geht auch mir auf den sack.
Ok, ich denk ich hab am Anfang einen Fehler begangen und von Deutsch-Rap geredet statt von Bushido, tschuldigung.
@ Ocian, dein erstes Lied ist von Azad, der auch einige sehr schöne Lieder gemacht hat:
Kopf Hoch, Du fehlst mir.
Ich selbst höre Bushido und egj halt, und finde sein first Album (Carlo Cokxx Nutten 1) Shi* weil er da einfach nur sexistisch ist... :s


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Aus einer "guten" Diskussion versucht man persönliche Erfahrungen rauszuhalten. Somit frage ich dich, ob du eine Statistik vorweisen kannst, die belegt, dass "die meisten" (über 50%?) aller deutschen Hip-Hop-Lieder von  :
> 
> - Scheiße
> - Geld
> ...


Wie oft hast du das Wort "und" gehört? Lege mir, bitte, eine Statistik vor!

Ich reden außerdem nicht von den meisten "aller" deutschen Hopper, sondern
von denen die ich tagtäglich auf der Straße höre!


----------



## Incontemtio (29. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie oft hast du das Wort "und" gehört? Lege mir, bitte, eine Statistik vor!



Inwiefern sollte eine solche Statistik der Diskussion weiterhelfen?



Lurock schrieb:


> Ich reden außerdem nicht von den meisten "aller" deutschen Hopper, sondern
> von denen die ich tagtäglich auf der Straße höre!



Man könnte jetzt einwenden, ob du immer genug verstanden hast, wenn wieder einmal ein paar Minderjährige im öffentlichen Nahverkehr dich als Mitfahrer mit ihrer Musik beschallt haben, um zweifelsfrei sagen zu können, ob es immer nur um "Ficken", "Geld" etc. geht oder ob du wenigstens dazu eine Strichliste geführt hast. Zu guter Letzt bringst du wieder persönliche subjektive nicht empirisch nachweisbare Behauptungen in die Diskussion ein. 

Aber lassen wir das und fragen uns einfach inwiefern uns die Feststellung, dass du Hip-Hop ungern hörst es aber teilweise musst weiterhilft. In diesem Thread ging es darum, dass jemand fragte warum Hip-Hop so unbeliebt sei, dazu hast du einen triftigen Grund geliefert. Behauptungen wie "Hip-Hop macht aggressiv" etc. sind aber immer noch Behauptungen.


----------



## chopi (29. März 2008)

Incontemtio,du versuchst uns also zu übereugen,dass lyrics mit 80% fick,nutte,whatever einen sinn/eine moral haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na dann poste mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur mein beitrag zur diskusion


----------



## Incontemtio (29. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Incontemtio,du versuchst uns also zu übereugen,dass lyrics mit 80% fick,nutte,whatever einen sinn/eine moral haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, ich wehre mich nur gegen die Tatsachenbehauptung in einem Großteil aller Hip-Hop-Lieder würden Wörter wie "ficken", "Nutte" etc. vorkommen. Einen "Sinn" sehe ich in fast allem, mit der Moral wird es schon schwieriger. 



chopi schrieb:


> na dann poste mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Inwiefern sollte eine solche Statistik der Diskussion weiterhelfen?


Ich wollte dir damit zeigen, dass die Frage nach einer Statistik "Wie-oft-hast-du-*-gehört" unsinnig ist,
kein Mensch führt dazu eine Strichliste o.ä.

Ich kann es nicht nachweisen, da hast du recht, aber das Gegenteil, kann auch niemand nachweisen.
Wenn du an das Thema so rangehst, erkennst du dass die Diskussion größtenteils unsinnig ist, denn
zu den wenigsten Makeln gibt es Statistiken!


----------



## Ocian (29. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Aus einer "guten" Diskussion versucht man persönliche Erfahrungen rauszuhalten. Somit frage ich dich, ob du eine Statistik vorweisen kannst, die belegt, dass "die meisten" (über 50%?) aller deutschen Hip-Hop-Lieder von  :
> 
> - Scheiße
> - Geld
> ...



Ich frage dich ob du uns eine gegenstatistik bieten kannst. Denn Falls nicht existiert für dich hier ja sowieso keine Diskusionsgrundlage und der Thread kann ohne dich weiter gehen.

Außerdem kann auch künstlerische Freiheit eingeschrenkt werden, denn ich habe nicht geschrieben das diese Musik verboten gehört sondern nur das sie hart an der Grenze ist von Autokratie umzuschlagen.
Autokratie gibt es ja schliesslich in fast allen Bereich und nicht immer ist sie was schlechtes sondern oft auch postive sachen.
Das man aber mit Texten über Armut, Sozialen verfall und zusammen gegen andere statt zusammen mit anderen zusammen mehr Geld macht kannst du gerne so hinnehmen.
Klar gibt es einige gute Lieder, doch die mehrheit, ja das sind über 50% auch ohne daüf das Statistische Bundesamt zu beauftragen, zeigt den sozialen Abstieg.

Desweiteren wäre ich froh wenn du meine Texte im ganzen behandeln würdest und mir nicht anch jedem Satz ins Wort fällst, sowas gehört sich in einer Diskusion nicht denn man sollte aussprechen können.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich wollte dir damit zeigen, dass die Frage nach einer Statistik "Wie-oft-hast-du-*-gehört" unsinnig ist,
> kein Mensch führt dazu eine Strichliste o.ä.



Mit Behauptungen wie "kein Mensch" wäre ich vorsichtig, oder hast du dazu eine Strichliste ...



Lurock schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht nachweisen, da hast du recht, aber das Gegenteil, kann auch niemand nachweisen.



Wenn du irgendetwas behauptest muss ich nicht das Gegenteil beweisen sondern du deine Behauptung untermauern z.B. durch eine Strichliste. Ich könnte z.B. behaupten alle Pariser kämen ursprünglich vom Pluto 



Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn du an das Thema so rangehst, erkennst du dass die Diskussion größtenteils unsinnig ist, denn
> zu den wenigsten Makeln gibt es Statistiken!



Ich sage, jetzt zum dritten mal, dass man versuchen sollte persönliche subjektive, nicht empirisch nachweisbare Eindrücke aus Diskussionsrunden fernzuhalten, da diese nicht wieder-/belegbar sind und somit nicht zuträglich sind.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. März 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Außerdem kann auch künstlerische Freiheit eingeschrenkt werden, denn ich habe nicht geschrieben das diese Musik verboten gehört sondern nur das sie hart an der Grenze ist von Autokratie umzuschlagen.



Entschuldige dass ich das nochmal frage.
Aber was zum Henker hat Deutschrap mit Autokratie zu tun?

Ich versteh wirklich nicht was du damit meinst.

Möglicherweise definiere ich den Begriff "Autokratie" auch falsch. Ich versteh darunter dass eine Person oder Gruppe die absolute Macht über den Rest der Bevölkerung hat.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. März 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich frage dich ob du uns eine gegenstatistik bieten kannst.



Nein kann ich nicht, ich habe aber auch nie behauptet, dass es nicht so wäre; ich weiß es einfach nicht. 



Ocian schrieb:


> Denn Falls nicht existiert für dich hier ja sowieso keine Diskusionsgrundlage und der Thread kann ohne dich weiter gehen.



In dem Fall fehlt die Grundlage für Luroks Behauptung, meine Diskussionsgrundlage ist dadurch nicht eingeschränkt. 



Ocian schrieb:


> Außerdem kann auch künstlerische Freiheit eingeschrenkt werden,



Kann, sollte aber nicht. 



Ocian schrieb:


> denn ich habe nicht geschrieben das diese Musik verboten gehört sondern nur das sie hart an der Grenze ist von Autokratie umzuschlagen.



Die künstlerische Freiheit kann eingeschränkt werden, weil du nicht geschrieben hast das sie verboten werden sollte sondern, dass sie hart an der Grenze zur Autokratie (beantworte doch einfach mal Thorraks Frage) sein soll?



Ocian schrieb:


> Klar gibt es einige gute Lieder, doch die mehrheit, ja das sind über 50% auch ohne daüf das Statistische Bundesamt zu beauftragen, zeigt den sozialen Abstieg.



Da ich das auch vermute verlange ich jetzt keine Statistik sondern verweise auf meine Begründung warum der deutsche Hip-Hop diese Formen annimmt. 



Ocian schrieb:


> Desweiteren wäre ich froh wenn du meine Texte im ganzen behandeln würdest und mir nicht anch jedem Satz ins Wort fällst, sowas gehört sich in einer Diskusion nicht denn man sollte aussprechen können.



Sich in einem "Textforum" gegenseitig ins Wort zu fallen erachte ich als äußerst schwierig. Ich zerlege andere Postings nur in Sinneinheiten und gebe meinen Kommentar dazu ab, antworte, frage nach, verlange Statistiken etc. Theoretisch könnte ich die Zitat auch einfach weglassen aber dann würde es für die Leser meiner Postings schwerer nachzuvollziehen mit welcher meiner Aussagen ich mich auf welche meiner Diskussionspartner beziehe. Besonders bei mehreren Diskussionspartnern, kann das zur Verwirrung und zu Missverständnissen führen, die dann erst wieder mühsam beseitigt werden müssen. Mir ist klar, dass ich auch die indirekte Rede benutzen könnte, was aber viel mehr Arbeit von mir abverlangen würde, und deshalb von mir unerwünscht ist. Wenn dir die indirekte Rede besser gefallen würde, dann denke sie dir einfach zu meinen Zitatblöcken hinzu.


----------



## Ocian (30. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nein kann ich nicht, ich habe aber auch nie behauptet, dass es nicht so wäre; ich weiß es einfach nicht.
> In dem Fall fehlt die Grundlage für Luroks Behauptung, meine Diskussionsgrundlage ist dadurch nicht eingeschränkt.
> Kann, sollte aber nicht.
> Die künstlerische Freiheit kann eingeschränkt werden, weil du nicht geschrieben hast das sie verboten werden sollte sondern, dass sie hart an der Grenze zur Autokratie (beantworte doch einfach mal Thorraks Frage) sein soll?
> ...



&#8222;Zwei Monologe, die sich gegenseitig immer und immer wieder störend unterbrechen, nennt man eine Diskussion.&#8220; - Charles Tschopp

Ich glaube, da du nicht an der Diskusion teilnehmen willst sondern nur auf unsere Beiträge solltest du nochmal über weitere Posts nachdenken.
Außerdem ist jede Diskusion die in einem Forum gestellt wird natürlich eine Diskusion der eigenen Meinung und der vertretenden Meinung des Verfassers.

Desweiteren:
_Längst nicht alle Deutschrap-Texten zeigen irgendwelche "Fehler"._

Habe ich nie behauptet oder gesagt, bitte gehe deswegen auf den gesammten beitrag ein statt ihn auseinander zu nehmen und deine vermutungen periszugeben.

_Das trifft vielleicht noch auf den Gangsta-Rap zu aber Deutschrap &#8800; Gangsta-Rap._

Im Sinne des Postverfassers ist jedoch meine Aussage richtig, bitte schliesse die gesammte Diskusion mit ein.

_Jetzt sind doch nicht alle deutschen Hip-Hopper "böse" .._

Habe ich ebenfalls nie behauptet darum solltest du nochmal gesammt lesen und gesammt aufnehmen bevor du jeden Satz einzelnt bewertest.

Danke Incontemtio, wende dich bitte vom Thema ab oder schliesse dich der Diskusion an, denn bislang hast du nichts beigetragen.

Zu Thorrak, es hat etwas gedauert, deinen ersten Post muss ich überlesen haben.

Eine Autokratie beschreibt auch die herschafft einer Gruppe über ein gewissen Teretorial, in diesem Gebiet gelten ihre gesetze und jeder hat sich dran zuhalten oder er wird dazu gebracht.
So zum beispiel auch in einem Lied von Bushido zu hören, http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sYCumKJy21o
Sehr klar dort definiert, man regiert das gebiet, nur diese Gruppe hat das recht etwas zu machen, alle anderen werden ausgeschaltet, man solle sich beugen wenn diese Gruppe vorbei geht (eigene Gesetze) man solle Platz machen (dadurch zeigt man Demut und stärkt die Macht dieser Gruppe) und wenn man nicht folgt oder anderer Meinung ist so wird man ausgeschaltet.
Falls ich vielleicht nicht ganz richtig liege so nehm mir das nicht komplett übel ich bin gern lernfähig.


PS: Incontemtio, falls du diesen Post nicht als ganzes betrachtest und dich nicht an der Diskusion beteiligen willst, sondern dein einziges Verlangen dadrin besteht texte auseinander zu nehmen um diese Falsch zu interpretieren, dann lass es. Denn es interessiert mich nicht und das zerstückeln wäre rein an mich gerichtet und bietet keinem anderen etwas an dieser Diskusion.

PPS: Kannst du eigentlich keine Zusammenhängenden Texte schrieben Incontemtio?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. März 2008)

K, danke,jetzt versteh ich wenigstens deinen Gedankengang.
Ich würde das Lied von Bushide zwar nicht mit dem von dir genannnten Szenario in Verbidnung bringen, aber das muss nichts bedeuten. Das ganze Text in dem Lied ergibt für mich nämlich irgendwie keine Sinn.


----------



## glacios (30. März 2008)

1. Einen solchen Thread gibt es schon, bitte vorher mal die Suchfunktion nutzen.
2. @Ocian
Es wäre nett, wenn du wenigstens etwas auf deine Rechtschreibung achten würdest, denn ich persönlich habe noch nie etwas von einem "Teretorial" gehört. Außerdem mindert ein qualitativ niedrig geschriebener Text die Aussagekraft, was im krassesten Fall dazu führt, dass der Text nicht mehr inhaltlich rekapituliert wird, sondern nur noch zum Amusement des Lesers dient.
3. @Ocian
Oh doch Incontemtio hat einiges zur Diskussion beigetragen: Er hat dem verständigem Leser (wie ich zweifelsohne einer bin) mitgeteilt, dass ihr außer euren persönlichen Abneigungen sei es gegen die Musik oder sei es gegen die - Zitat -  "Wannabes" wenig bis keine objektiven Argumente habt und ferner eine vollkommen sinnlose Diskussion führt.

Herzallerliebst,
glacios


----------



## -MH-Elron (30. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Die Arroganz, die du für Eloquenz hälst, ist reichlich lächerlich...


----------



## Melih (30. März 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich wollte euch alle mal fragen, wieso denn die Deutschrap-szene in MMORPGS so sehr verhasst ist, z.B. in meiner WoW Gilde hören fast alle ausschliesslich Rock etc., auf die Frage wie sie Bushido fänden kam:
> "Das ist der größte Volltrottel den es gibt, und in seinen Songs redet der doch eh nur sche**ß!!!"
> ...



es liegt wohl daran das bushido und die anderen rapper einfach die jungen leute (bin selber 13 jahre hör mir aber so ein scheis nicht an) motiviert ein *gangnschter* zu sein zbs wenn er von mit messer kämpfen redet machen das plötzlich die kids nach wenn man zbs von selbstmord coll ist redet würde die meisten kinder sterben o.O
aber wennn die texte zbs von wahre liebe oder freundschaft oder frieden ist dann wüsstet ihr doch gar nich wie das sich bei der Gesellschaft auswirkt (die kids würden dan ruhiger usw)
rapp ist heutzutage wie eine gehirnwäsche das nur (meist) schlechtes bringt 

mfg ähm ja ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (30. März 2008)

Absolute Beginner


----------



## Incontemtio (30. März 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> „Zwei Monologe, die sich gegenseitig immer und immer wieder störend unterbrechen, nennt man eine Diskussion.“ - Charles Tschopp



Wenn dieses Zitat deine Auffassung einer Diskussion wiederspiegelt, dann wundert es mich, dass du überhaupt noch an einer solchen teilnimmst. 



Ocian schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da du nicht an der Diskusion teilnehmen willst sondern nur auf unsere Beiträge solltest du nochmal über weitere Posts nachdenken.



Ich habe sehr wohl vor an dieser Diskussion teilzunehmen.



Ocian schrieb:


> Außerdem ist jede Diskusion die in einem Forum gestellt wird natürlich eine Diskusion der eigenen Meinung und der vertretenden Meinung des Verfassers.



Habe ich das an irgendeiner Stelle bestritten? 



Ocian schrieb:


> Habe ich nie behauptet oder gesagt, bitte gehe deswegen auf den gesammten beitrag ein statt ihn auseinander zu nehmen und deine vermutungen periszugeben.



Du schriebst:

_
Klar gibt es einige gute Lieder, doch die mehrheit, ja das sind über 50% auch ohne daüf das Statistische Bundesamt zu beauftragen, zeigt den sozialen Abstieg._



Ocian schrieb:


> Im Sinne des Postverfassers ist jedoch meine Aussage richtig, bitte schliesse die gesammte Diskusion mit ein.



In "der gesamten" Diskussion ging es eigentlich darum, warum deutscher Hip-Hop MMORPGs, im Besonderen WoW so unbeliebt ist. Diese Frage wurde meiner Meinung nach ausreichend beantwortet: Viele empfinden es als störend, während der Benutzung von öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln ständig mit derartiger Musik beschallt zu werden. Mein Kritikpunkt lag nur in den hier immer wieder auftretenden Tatsachenbehauptungen, die meist auf persönlich, subjektiv erfahrenden Eindrücken beruhen und nicht zu be-/wiederlegen sind. Wie von mir hier schon mehrmals gesagt wurde, sollte man aus einer Diskussion solche Eindrücke ausenvorlassen (ich weiß, dass diese Vorstellung letztendlich utopisch ist, da die eigenen Meinungen nicht nur auf empirisch festhaltbaren Fakten beruhen sondern im allgemeinen auch auch durch das persönliche Erleben zu Stande kommen). Trotzdem sollte man aber Sätze wie "_Wieviele Rapper kennst du die Freundschaften pflegen und eine funktionierende Familie haben?"_ vermeiden, da das der Diskussion als solche nicht weiterhilft. Inwiefern dazu möchte ich jetzt kommen. Solche Behauptungen sind nicht empirisch nachweisbar und auch nicht durch Logik erschließbar, sie bilden sich personell bei manchen, wohingegen andere den selben Sachverhalt ganz anderes empfinden könnten. Würde ich jetzt einfach behaupten, dass ich jede Menge Rapper mir funktionierenden Familien (was auch immer du damit genau ausdrücken willst) kennen würde und diese auch alle Freundschaften pflegen würden, dann würde jetzt einfach Aussage gegen Aussage stehen und wir beide könnte zwar versuchen uns Gleichgesinnte zu suchen (durch Polemik und dadurch, dass wir uns Floskeln an den Kopf werfen), jeder der die Diskussion aber genauer betrachte würde bemerken, dass keiner von uns beiden seinen Standpunkt besser untermauert hat als der andere. Wir könnten sogar einige Quellen aufzeigen (ich kann dir zeigen wie Bushido lebt und in welch behüteten Elternhaus er aufgewachsen ist), aber im Grund beruhen unsere Behauptungen nicht auf den von uns vielleicht vorzeigbaren Quellen sondern in dem von subjektiv durch unser spezifischen Lebensumstände erfahrenden Vorstellungen. 

Hierzu hätte ich gerne einmal ein Statement, ob du mir darin übereinstimmst.  



Ocian schrieb:


> Danke Incontemtio, wende dich bitte vom Thema ab oder schliesse dich der Diskusion an, denn bislang hast du nichts beigetragen.



Ich habe meiner Meinung nach, und mit der stehe ich nicht alleine dar, einige Missverständnisse aus dem Wege geräumt bzw. den Versuch dazu unternommen. 



Ocian schrieb:


> PS: Incontemtio, falls du diesen Post nicht als ganzes betrachtest und dich nicht an der Diskusion beteiligen willst, sondern dein einziges Verlangen dadrin besteht texte auseinander zu nehmen um diese Falsch zu interpretieren, dann lass es. Denn es interessiert mich nicht und das zerstückeln wäre rein an mich gerichtet und bietet keinem anderen etwas an dieser Diskusion.



Jeder andere hat etwas von unser Diskussion, denn er kann lesen was wir beide schreiben und zu mindest bei dir (und teilweise auch bei dir) nachvollziehen mit welchen meiner Sätze ich mich auf welchen deiner bezog und in welchem Zusammenhang diese stehen. Dieser andere kann sich dadurch vielleicht ein differenzierteres Bild von dem hier beredeten Diskussionsgegenstand bilden. Außerdem machst du einer typischen Fehler und attestierst mir, ich würde meinen Spaß aus dem reinen Zerstückeln (ich benutze dieses Wort jetzt, obwohl mich der negative Unterton stört) beziehen würde. Dem ist aber nicht so. Meinen "Spaß" an dem buffed.de-Forum gewinne ich durch die hier teilweise stattfindenden Diskussionen an denen ich teilhaben kann und will. Weiterhin behauptest du, dass ich Teile der Argumentation meiner Gegenüber anders interpretieren würde als sie gemeint waren und sie dadurch falsch interpretiere. Wenn du dich auf Sätze wie diesen hier und meinen Kommentar dazu beziehst _"Außerdem kann auch künstlerische Freiheit eingeschrenkt werden, denn ich habe nicht geschrieben das diese Musik verboten gehört sondern nur das sie hart an der Grenze ist von Autokratie umzuschlagen."_, kann ich dich noch teilweise verstehen, denn ich habe meinen Kommentar dazu wirkliche nicht ganz ernst genommen und dachte das sei ersichtlich (ich wollte  nur zeigen, dass der Satz, wenn man will, völlig falsch verstanden werden kann). Da ich ansonsten aber keine Stelle finden kann an der ich verstehen könnte, dass jemand sagt, ich hätte irgendetwas falsch interpretiert, sehe ich nicht ein, dass du mir attestierst ich würde durch meine "Zerstückeln" den Text nicht im Zusammenhang sehen und würde dadurch manche Textpassagen falsch interpretieren. 



Ocian schrieb:


> PPS: Kannst du eigentlich keine Zusammenhängenden Texte schrieben Incontemtio?



Dazu habe ich auch schon etwas geschrieben und zumindest zwei meiner "Antworten" in diesem Posting würde ich als "zusammenhängende Texte" klassifizieren, wobei man natürlich fragen könnte ab wann eine Aneinanderreihung von Sätzen einen zusammenhängenden Text darstellt. Da dieses aber keinesfalls mit der ursprünglich in durch diese Thread angesprochen Diskussionsgegenstandes zu tun hat, sollten wir uns diese Rand-/Nebendiskussion sparen.


----------



## Zorkal (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn man das Radio einschaltet, hört man mindestens 10 verschiedene innerhalb von 2 Stunden, zumindest auf 1Live. Wenn Lurock 1Live hört, wird er wohl genug kennen.
> [...]


Das stimmt absolut nicht.Einslive hat noch _nie_ Bushido und Konsorten gespielt.Kannst auch hier nachgucken Bin eigentlich kein Fan der Musik von 1Live(Ab 20 Uhr schon) aber so eine an den Haaren herbeigezogen Lüge kann man einfach nicht stehen lassen.


----------



## Incontemtio (30. März 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Das stimmt absolut nicht.Einslive hat noch _nie_ Bushido und Konsorten gespielt.Kannst auch hier nachgucken Bin eigentlich kein Fan der Musik von 1Live(Ab 20 Uhr schon) aber so eine an den Haaren herbeigezogen Lüge kann man einfach nicht stehen lassen.



Auf 1Live wurde Bushido bisher genau einmal gespielt: 

http://www.einslive.de/musik/playlists/ind...hido&title=


----------



## Zorkal (30. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Auf 1Live wurde Bushido bisher genau einmal gespielt:
> 
> http://www.einslive.de/musik/playlists/ind...hido&title=


Trotzdem ist Alaniums Behauptung einfach nur lächerlich,finde ich.


----------



## Incontemtio (30. März 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist Alaniums Behauptung einfach nur lächerlich,finde ich.



Womit du natürlich recht hast.


----------



## Loktor (30. März 2008)

Deutschrap ist einfach scheiße, sehts ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nein, dass soll kein flame sein, sondern eine eigene meinung. ihr könnt das gerne anders sehen und mit mir diskutieren.


----------



## Zorkal (30. März 2008)

Loktor schrieb:


> Deutschrap ist einfach scheiße, sehts ein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wozu diskutieren wenn du offensichtlich keine Argumente hast...?


----------



## Loktor (30. März 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wozu diskutieren wenn du offensichtlich keine Argumente hast...?


ok, es ist einfach nicht meine musik, ich kann nur von mir selber sprechen. warum es in WoW so verhasst ist, kann ich nicht sagen, vllt geht es vielen leuten wie mir, who know?!


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich wollte euch alle mal fragen, wieso denn die Deutschrap-szene in MMORPGS so sehr verhasst ist



Hm...wo steht denn bitte dass die Szene verhasst ist?



Silenzz schrieb:


> Aber, ich selbst habe 12 Jahre lang in Frankfurt am Main gewoht, Gallusviertel (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankfurt-Gallus) eine der assozialsten Viertel Frankfurts, ja ok, es wurde nicht rumgeballert. Doch, die meisten Jungs in meinem Alter (14) haben schon mit Hasch und dem ganzen Scheiß gedealt (ich benutze hier bewusst das Wort Scheiß denn, Drogen sind einfach Scheiße) und sind mit Messern rumgelaufen. Ich selbst hatte das Glück niedergestochen zu werden, also stimmen doch die Songs von Bushido, aus meiner Sicht jedenfalls.



Klingt vielleicht jetzt hart. Aber toll. Du weißt, wie es da abgeht, und jetzt? Hilft dir das weiter? Damit kannst du Bushido etc. vielleicht Recht in ihren Songs geben aber zu besserem Ruf verhilft das der Szene auch nicht. 


Persönlich: Ich mag die Musik einfach nicht. Ich mag Rap einfach nicht. Gute Texte hin oder her. Ich mein...ich mag auch kein Sauerkraut, warum nicht? Weil es mir nicht schmeckt. Ich mag kein Rap, warum? Weil ich ihn nicht mag. Meiner Meinung nach darf bei guter Musik die Gitarre, Bass und Drums nicht fehlen. Am besten noch ein bissl Growling/Screaming/Powershouting das ist für *mich* gute Musik. Punkt.
Da höre ich lieber Rock/Metal/Punk so die Richtung.

Es ist einfach so, dass viele MMOler kein Rap hören. Umfrage dazu gabs hier auch schon.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (30. März 2008)

ich persönlich find rap genz einfach scheiße. Grund?
naja es ist einfach immer dasselbe, die texte sind zum kotzen und die typen sind mir auch eher unsympathisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wieso deutschrap in der wow szene so verhasst ist kann ich dir nicht sagen aber ich denke mal dass es vielen ähnlich geht wie mir

mfG


----------



## the Huntress (30. März 2008)

In der WoW Szene ist HipHop/Rap oft verhasst, weil die Spieler auch nur normale Menschen (mit relativ guten Geschmack) sind. *g*


----------



## Thip (30. März 2008)

Ja Geschmack und Fakten sind aber auch Dinge die sich nun mal nicht ähneln und nicht zusammen gehören, was meiner Meinung nach viele Menschen sehr oft vergessen. Und viele Leute hier sagen: "Deutsch-Rap ist ****!". Ja wenn das ihre Meinung ist, ist das auch ok nur sollten sie dann net sagen das ist ***** weil die Leute oder die Texte auch *****e sind, weil andere Leute/ Menschen sagen ja auch Heavy Metal und Techno sind auch *****. Für mich ist Fakt, jeder sollte das hören was er will und kann sagen das andere Musik mist ist, nur sollten dann die einzigen Argumente die sein, dass einem die Musik,Text,Rhythmus, etc nicht gefallen und nicht der und der sind scheiße und können keine Musik machen.


Übrigens mag ich auch kein Hip Hop...aber nur weil mir die Musik net gefällt. Und ich schlechte ehrfarung mit ein paar Menschen habe die solche Musik hören^^

gruß Thip


----------



## Silenzz (30. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> In "der gesamten" Diskussion ging es eigentlich darum, warum deutscher Hip-Hop MMORPGs, im Besonderen WoW so unbeliebt ist. Diese Frage wurde meiner Meinung nach ausreichend beantwortet: Viele empfinden es als störend, während der Benutzung von öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln ständig mit derartiger Musik beschallt zu werden.




D.h. so verstehe ich deine Aussage, das wenn jemand während der benutzung von öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln andauernd mit Rock oder Blues beschallt wird, mag er diese Musik nicht, so versteh ich deinen Beitrag. Und das ist doch vollkommen unlogisch.







K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm...wo steht denn bitte dass die Szene verhasst ist?



Stehn tuts nirgends, aber viele deiner Gildies (ich spreche jetzt aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung) werden seine Texte und ihn selber als Müll/Schrott/Fake bezeichenen, daher sage ich, das die Deutschrap-szene stark verhasst in WoW etc. ist.



K0l0ss schrieb:


> Klingt vielleicht jetzt hart. Aber toll. Du weißt, wie es da abgeht, und jetzt? Hilft dir das weiter? Damit kannst du Bushido etc. vielleicht Recht in ihren Songs geben aber zu besserem Ruf verhilft das der Szene auch nicht.



Ja, es hilft mir gar nix, da hast du vollkommen recht aber, (jaja immer dieses aber^^) ich wollte mit dieser Aussage nur sagen, das seine Texte nicht unecht oder so ähnlich sind. Ich finde es klingt nicht hart, du hast in diesem Aspekt auch Recht und es ist deine Meinung.



K0l0ss schrieb:


> Persönlich: Ich mag die Musik einfach nicht. Ich mag Rap einfach nicht. Gute Texte hin oder her. Ich mein...ich mag auch kein Sauerkraut, warum nicht? Weil es mir nicht schmeckt. Ich mag kein Rap, warum? Weil ich ihn nicht mag. Meiner Meinung nach darf bei guter Musik die Gitarre, Bass und Drums nicht fehlen. Am besten noch ein bissl Growling/Screaming/Powershouting das ist für *mich* gute Musik. Punkt.
> Da höre ich lieber Rock/Metal/Punk so die Richtung.



Jedem das seine, ich will hier niemanden bekehren oder so, ich will einfach nur die Gründer für den (ich nenn es jetzt einfach mal so) Deutschrap-Hass kennen.

Gruss Oro/Josh


----------



## Langmar (30. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm...wo steht denn bitte dass die Szene verhasst ist?
> Klingt vielleicht jetzt hart. Aber toll. Du weißt, wie es da abgeht, und jetzt? Hilft dir das weiter? Damit kannst du Bushido etc. vielleicht Recht in ihren Songs geben aber zu besserem Ruf verhilft das der Szene auch nicht.
> Persönlich: Ich mag die Musik einfach nicht. Ich mag Rap einfach nicht. Gute Texte hin oder her. Ich mein...ich mag auch kein Sauerkraut, warum nicht? Weil es mir nicht schmeckt. Ich mag kein Rap, warum? Weil ich ihn nicht mag. Meiner Meinung nach darf bei guter Musik die Gitarre, Bass und Drums nicht fehlen. Am besten noch ein bissl Growling/Screaming/Powershouting das ist für *mich* gute Musik. Punkt.
> Da höre ich lieber Rock/Metal/Punk so die Richtung.
> ...



/sign

Kann mich nur dem anschliessen. Trifft genau meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mfG Langmar


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. März 2008)

Einfache Begründung der, vom Threadersteller gestellten Frage wäre:

HipHopper hassen Metal, Metaler hassen HipHopper. (Beides in den meissten Fällen) Da sich nun die meissten HipHopper mit Freunden besaufen und gröhlend durch die Städte ziehen bleibt ein geringer Teil zu Hause und spielt WoW. Andersherum ist es bei Metalern/Rocker. Diese sind nunmal etwas sozialer und sitzen öfter einfach nur zu Hause und unternehmen dort etwas.

Das ergibt dann ein Ungleichgewicht, was dazu führt, dass HipHop in WoW nicht so gern gesehen ist.

Dies ist meine Vermutung und kann leicht durch Umfragen bestätigt werden. Oder auch nicht, wenn ich falsch liege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit wegen meiner übertriebenen Darstellung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (31. März 2008)

am schlimmsten sind auf jeden fall :

automatikk , massiv , aggro berlin...


----------



## Silenzz (31. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Einfache Begründung der, vom Threadersteller gestellten Frage wäre:
> 
> HipHopper hassen Metal, Metaler hassen HipHopper. (Beides in den meissten Fällen) Da sich nun die meissten HipHopper mit Freunden besaufen und gröhlend durch die Städte ziehen bleibt ein geringer Teil zu Hause und spielt WoW. Andersherum ist es bei Metalern/Rocker. Diese sind nunmal etwas sozialer und sitzen öfter einfach nur zu Hause und unternehmen dort etwas.
> 
> ...




o.O ernsthaft...? Willst du mich savagen..?^^
Ich habe in Bonn auch einige Freunde die Rock etc. hören, und die gehn auch abends des öfteren saufen, das Hopper IMMER saufend ung gröhlend durch die Straßen ziehn, ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch, ich denke das ist von Person zu Person verschieden, und wird wenige durch den Musikstil beeinflusst den man hört.


----------



## Besieger (31. März 2008)

> die texte sind zum kotzen



manche texte erreichen schon fast philosophische züge


----------



## glacios (31. März 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> manche texte erreichen schon fast philosophische züge


die sind aber dann langweilig....
Die geilsten Raps sind immer noch die "Ich f*cke dich"-Texte, das ist nunmal HipHop, hart und prollig, da kann man wenigstens richtig drauf abgehn. Das ist so wie in ner Disco: Da möcht ich auch kein philosophisch und moralisch wertvollen Text hören, sondern da geh ich auf Amirap (der ja diesselben Inhalte bietet wie Deutschrap) oder auch House (wo gar nichts gesungen wird) ab, weil der Beat gut ist und es einfach Partylaune macht. Das ist zwar Ansichtssache, aber mir ist es sowas von egal wie beleidigend oder brutal ein Text ist, im Gegenteil, es ist dann für mich einfach mehr Entertainment. Das ist ungefähr vergleichbar mit jemanden, der sich eine Uncut-Version von einem Shooter holt: Derjenige muss nicht unbedingt "krank" sein und Blut als Fetisch benutzen, sondern für den gehört halt Blut etc zu einem Shooter dazu und das macht den Reiz aus.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. März 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> o.O ernsthaft...? Willst du mich savagen..?^^
> Ich habe in Bonn auch einige Freunde die Rock etc. hören, und die gehn auch abends des öfteren saufen, das Hopper IMMER saufend ung gröhlend durch die Straßen ziehn, ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch, ich denke das ist von Person zu Person verschieden, und wird wenige durch den Musikstil beeinflusst den man hört.



HipHopper neigen dennoch mehr zum Saufen als andere. So zumindest meine Erfahrungen.^^


----------



## glacios (31. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> HipHopper neigen dennoch mehr zum Saufen als andere. So zumindest meine Erfahrungen.^^



Das würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Ich find normalerweise trinken sogar Metaller mehr Bier als Hopper. Und das auch schon tagsüber, zumindest behaupte ich des etz, weil ich 2 Metaller persönlich kenne und von denen oft Alkoholgeschichten gehört hab; also was da in Wacken und so abgeht ist sicherlich keinen Deut hamloser als die Partys der Hopper.
Aber deiner Grundaussage, dass mehr Metaller MMORPGs zoggen stimme ich einfach mal zu. Das liegt imo zum einen daran, dass Hopper auch tagsüber auf der naja "Strasse" sind und zum anderen, dass solche Spiele mit Elfen und Zwergen und kleinen, süßen Gnomen für die Szene halt nunmal als "uncool" gilt, das ist ähnlich wie die Metaller immer wieder ihr "untrve" benutzen für Sachen, die sich in ihrer Ansicht einfach nicht gehören.
Und das kann ich nur aus meinem eigenen Freundeskreis bestätigen. Da wird jeder, der WoW zoggt, als extremer Nerd beschimpft, der keine echten Freunde hat. Das geht zum Teil soweit, dass die Leute vor ihren Freunden dann nicht zugeben, dass sie sowas zoggen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. April 2008)

Ich erlaube mir einfach mal, deinen Text zu zerpflücken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



glacios schrieb:


> Das würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Ich find normalerweise trinken sogar Metaller mehr Bier als Hopper. Und das auch schon tagsüber, zumindest behaupte ich des etz, weil ich 2 Metaller persönlich kenne und von denen oft Alkoholgeschichten gehört hab; also was da in Wacken und so abgeht ist sicherlich keinen Deut hamloser als die Partys der Hopper.



Bier läuft bei Metalern in Massen, da stimme ich zu. (Auch wenn ich selbst nur Wein/Sekt trinke und das nur sehr selten) Was Wacken angeht, klaro. Bei solch einem großen Fest fließt natürlich der Stoff. Aber das wäre bei HipHop-Festen (Wobei mir hier keines einfällt) nicht anders. Und Wacken ist nur einmal am Jahr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



glacios schrieb:


> Aber deiner Grundaussage, dass mehr Metaller MMORPGs zoggen stimme ich einfach mal zu. Das liegt imo zum einen daran, dass Hopper auch tagsüber auf der naja "Strasse" sind und zum anderen, dass solche Spiele mit Elfen und Zwergen und kleinen, süßen Gnomen für die Szene halt nunmal als "uncool" gilt, das ist ähnlich wie die Metaller immer wieder ihr "untrve" benutzen für Sachen, die sich in ihrer Ansicht einfach nicht gehören.



Das mit den Fantasy-Welten (Elfen, Zwerge, Orcs etc.) liegt wohl am Musikstil und dem Ursprung den dieser hat. Dieser liegt nun weiter zurück, als der des HipHop und ich verbinde Fantasy eben auch mit Musikinstrumenten, die im HipHop wohl kaum vorkommen.

Ich für meinen Teil kann mich als "untrve" outen. Soweit wie ich es interpretieren kann. Ich höre Commerz-Metal.



glacios schrieb:


> Und das kann ich nur aus meinem eigenen Freundeskreis bestätigen. Da wird jeder, der WoW zoggt, als extremer Nerd beschimpft, der keine echten Freunde hat. Das geht zum Teil soweit, dass die Leute vor ihren Freunden dann nicht zugeben, dass sie sowas zoggen.



Meine Kumpel wissen alle, dass ich WoW spiele. Wer mich jetzt als Nerd beschimpft (Was ich allerdings nicht als Beleidigung empfinde, da diese Leute nicht die Zeit erkennen, in der wir leben) der muss erstmal die Augen öffnen und sich überlegen, was besser ist. Sich abends zu besaufen und feiern zu gehen oder seinem Hobby (Denn DAS ist WoW nunmal - ein Hobby) nachzugehen.


----------



## glacios (1. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir einfach mal, deinen Text zu zerpflücken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sicherlich. Alkohol gehört nunmal zu jedem Fest dazu. So ein großes Event wie Wacken für die Metal-Szene, gibt es im HipHop nicht, da die Rapper untereinander meist extrem verfeindet sind. Allerhöchstens gibt es hierzulande noch das Splash, das aber bei weitem nicht an die Größe von Wacken heranreicht.


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das mit den Fantasy-Welten (Elfen, Zwerge, Orcs etc.) liegt wohl am Musikstil und dem Ursprung den dieser hat. Dieser liegt nun weiter zurück, als der des HipHop und ich verbinde Fantasy eben auch mit Musikinstrumenten, die im HipHop wohl kaum vorkommen.


Stimmt. Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Metal ist ja irgendwie verwurzelt mit Fantasy, warum auch immer. Deswegen spielen mehr Metaler WoW als HipHopper.


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil kann mich als "untrve" outen. Soweit wie ich es interpretieren kann. Ich höre Commerz-Metal.
> Meine Kumpel wissen alle, dass ich WoW spiele. Wer mich jetzt als Nerd beschimpft (Was ich allerdings nicht als Beleidigung empfinde, da diese Leute nicht die Zeit erkennen, in der wir leben) der muss erstmal die Augen öffnen und sich überlegen, was besser ist. Sich abends zu besaufen und feiern zu gehen oder seinem Hobby (Denn DAS ist WoW nunmal - ein Hobby) nachzugehen.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Mir ist es ja auch egal was die ach so coole HipHop-Community dazu sagen würde, aber ich kenne eben auch einige bei denen das nicht der Fall ist. Deswegen ist mir im Allgemeinen die Metal-Szene auch deutlich lieber als die HipHop-Szene, einfach weil sie meist reifer und lustiger ist.  Ich höre zwar HipHop, fühle mich dieser Szene aber überhaupt nicht verbunden.


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

@te

alle anderen hab ich ned gelsen

Also
Nunja gewisse lieder find ich gut (die meisten von bushido .. )
Ganz gesehen mag ich genau 3 die rapen .. bushido/eminem und die tanzgirls bei 50 euro ^^ (lautlos stellen und bunnis ankuken xD)

Was ich gegen hip hop /rap habe
Viele lieder von hobby spassts (wie hies der spast schon wieder der angeknallt wurde? massiv oder so?) 
Egal diese spasstis halt die text von Ich fick dich bis zu ich hab mehr geld bla bla bla mein sack ist grösser als deiner u.s.w

die meisten haben auch so einen agressiven ton .. irgendwie 

Hip hop war früher ja der banden krieg ohne waffen .. wer sich sowas anhören will .. sein pech


----------



## Zorkal (1. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> [...]


Leute als Spastis beleidigen und sich dann über die Texte aufregen...


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Leute als Spastis beleidigen und sich dann über die Texte aufregen...



? ich finde es sind spastis wegen den texten ..
kapier nicht worauf du hinaus willst


----------



## Zorkal (1. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ? ich finde es sind spastis wegen den texten ..
> kapier nicht worauf du hinaus willst


Wenn du Rapper als Spastis bezeichnest begibts du dich auf das gleiche niedrige Niwo(


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) herab wie sie und bist damit keinen Deut besser.
Und by the wayeiner Signatur entnehme ich mal das du Rammstein hörst die textlich keinen Deut besser sind als die ganzen Gangsta.


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wenn du Rapper als Spastis bezeichnest begibts du dich auf das gleiche niedrige Niwo(
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab auch nie behauptet ich bin besser .. nur mach ich auch keine mukke damit ..

Und in rammstein kommt auch nix mit du bist blöd ect vor (Zitat: Ich vergewaltige dein ganzes land .. ich hab gehört die fette kartoffel ist angespannt ..)
rammstein : ich hätte lust zu zerstöören lalala <-- nix mit beledigungen


----------



## PlutoII (1. April 2008)

Buschido, Sido, Ersguterjunge, Fler....
Was auch immer in diese Richtung is bei mir nich sehr beliebt weil die Texte teilweise echt bescheuert und ernst gemeint sind und die stimmen und Melodien nicht besonders toll sind. Da hör ich wenn schon Deutsch-Rap/Hip-Hop lieber KIZ da die bessere Melodien/Beats haben, angenehme Stimmen und merkbar ironische Texte haben.


----------



## K0l0ss (1. April 2008)

Jetzt muss ich mich hier auch nochmal zu Wort melden.

Das Argument, dass in den Texten zum größten Teil eh nur Fick dich oder so drin vorkommt, find ich total beschissen. Es soll leute geben, die so etwas gerne hören. Die Autoren solcher Texte dann gleich als Spastis und sonst was zu beschimpfen ist dann auch nicht gerade angebracht. Es gibt auch viel qualitativ hochwertige Raps.

und btw: Metal zum Beispiel ist manchmal auch nicht besser. 

Zitat aus Disturbed (meiner Lieblingsband) - Liberate : 

_Liberate your mind
You motherfucker, you're so narrow-minded
So narrow-minded
So, liberate your mind
Now motherfucker, will you liberate your mind_

In dem Song kommt 17mal das Wort "motherfucker" vor.

Dope benutzt sehr oft in ihren Songs "Fuck you!".

Und? Sind die was besseres deshalb?


Auch in Metal kann sowas vor kommen. Deshalb find ich es relativ dämlich das Argument der Vulgär-Sprache als Nummer 1 anzuführen.


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

Koloss 

Ja mag sein das Metal dies auch oft benutz .. und wie gesagt ich finde gewisse hip hop lieder gut .. GEWISSE
Im vergleich mach ich ca 90% aller rock songs und 10% aller hip hop songs .. die ich kenne und gehört habe.

the roof the roof the roof is on fire .. we don't need no wather let the motherfucker burn .. <-- da kommts auch paar ma vor xD

naja das besste immer immer noch amy tv ^^
you [piip] i'm gona [piip] you [piip] in your [piip] and then i'm gona [piip][piip][piip][piip][piip][piip][piip][piip] ^^


----------



## Calathiel (1. April 2008)

ich wunderte mich schon wieso solch eine umfrage shcon lange nich tmehr da war... 

Eigentlihc ist die begründung einfach ....

Hip Hop is weitaus bekannter als z.b. Metal ... Leider entsteht deswegen im Hip hop bereich auch viel Scheisse, was ihr als GangstaRAp bezeichnet.. ICh bezeichne es gerne als :dassindLiederfürdiederrapperlebenslanginsgefängnismüsste :>

Ich verspreche euch, dass wohl die wenigsten metaller/rocker etwas gegen fanta4 etc. haben. Nur mit einem Sozialverhalten eines geistigesn Kleinkinds und mit dem Auftreten von dem grössten Pimp, kann man nur in der eigenen Szene die luete beeindrucken. Die andern empfindens als lächerlich, ich als grässlich.
Durch leute wie massiv z.b., zeigt mir , dass die Hip Hop Szene den Bach runter geht, ich brauch son Scheiss ned. ICh brauch auch keine VideoClips wo 200 nackte Frauen auf Lowrider mitfahren und der Rapper seinen Wortschatz nur aus "fuck you" "motherfucker" und anderen schimpfwörtern bildet. Am abend ab 24 Uhr von mir aus .. aber ned in der nachmittagssendung wo 12 Jährige das sehen und das noch als VOrbild nehmen. Daraus entwickeln sich dann meine allgeliebten: ey jo man, ich bin krasser hip hoper hast du doof geguckt?
Ich weiss, es ist auch nur ein Teil von euch .. Leider aber treff ich in letzter Zeit nur noch auf solche .-.
Leider, tendiert der heutige Hip Hop immer mehr dazu. Ich verweise hier gerne auf die aufkommenden Bands, bzw. irgendwelche Bands, welche in kleinen "GANGSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"clubs gespielt werden.

Ich möchte hier keinen EINZIGEN HIP HOPER persönlich eangreifen. das ist nicht meine Absicht. ABer ich wollte euch einen Einblick geben, wieso man euch vielleicht nich tmehr so mag.
normale bands wie fanta4 z.b. , gehen unter . Der normale Mensch nimmt vorallem schlechtes auf, und das sind solche Aktionen und Lieder, die eure Hip HOp szene in den Dreck ziehen. 
Durch das wird der ganze Musikstil z.b. einfach in die Scheisse reingezogen .... That's a problem... a big problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nunja, der Hass wird sich nur nohc vergrössern.. Ich meine guck ma in die gheddos von Amerika -.- da kommt noch einiges auf uns zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bzw. ich hoffe jetzt ma nich)

Nunja, ich hoffe, mein kleiner Text gefällt euch.
Wer mich flamen mag.. bitte per pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe, dass die Diskussion aber im sachlichen Rahmen bleibt..

Ein kleiner DeathMetaller

Shy


----------



## Theroas (1. April 2008)

Ich mach mal ne Kette draus:

Hip Hop wird, auch in deutschen Kreisen, sehr intensiv zur Profilierung und Behauptung eingesetzt.

Menschen die sich andauernd profilieren und behaupten müssen wirken auf Dauer einfältig und dumm.

Mit einfältigen und dummen Menschen will keiner Spielen.

bzw.

_*bäm bäm Gängsta yo - isch komme aus dem Ghetto und bin dabei der größte
- friss Blei alda - denn isch pump disch und deine Mutta um!*_


Da kann ein "Künstler" wie Bushido von mir aus auch bessere Songs "einsingen", er hat trotzdem
gewaltverherrlichenden Scheißdreck gerapt. Untendurch für immer.

Das ist wie wenn sich Black Metal Bands zu herrenmenschlichen Gedanken äußern. Aus und vorbei.


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

Genau das meine ich(meinte den über dem songoku typ ^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur du schreibst es bisle schöner ^^

Hip Hop ist gut solange die Band gut ist ..
Rock hört man ja auch nicht alles (*hust* laut Tv ist tokio hotel ne rock band^^)


----------



## Calathiel (1. April 2008)

jo und als tokio hoteller bist z.b. in wow definitiv mehr verhasst als jeder hip hoper  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (1. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Egal diese spasstis halt die text von Ich fick dich bis zu ich hab mehr geld bla bla bla mein sack ist grösser als deiner u.s.w
> 
> die meisten haben auch so einen agressiven ton .. irgendwie
> 
> Hip hop war früher ja der banden krieg ohne waffen .. wer sich sowas anhören will .. sein pech


Ja ich hör mir sowas an. Ums genau zu sein, könnte ich bei Liedern von Fanta 4, Fettes Brot oder Blumentopf und wie sie alle heißen kotzen. Das sind nämlich genauso wenig HipHop-Lieder wie Tokio Hotel Metal-Lieder macht.
Ich f*cke dich und deine Mutter ist nunmal einfach ein geile Message! Ich finde das lustig und unterhaltend. Tja und da für mich Musik nur unterhalten muss und nicht irgendwelche tiefgründigen Botschaften mitbringen muss, ist diese Musik genau das Richtige für mich. Tja jetzt könnt ihr mich ruhig für niveaulos halten, aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Achja und dazu, dass es daran nichts tolles gibt, wenn man sich in Liedern bekriegt und beschimpft: In Filmen findet ihr das plötzlich unterhaltend, wenn der Held mit coolen Sprüchen seine Gegner dezimiert, aber in  der Musik ist es auf einmal versaut und gehört sich nicht. Komisch.


----------



## Zorkal (1. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Ja ich hör mir sowas an. Ums genau zu sein, könnte ich bei Liedern von Fanta 4, Fettes Brot oder Blumentopf und wie sie alle heißen kotzen. Das sind nämlich genauso wenig HipHop-Lieder wie Tokio Hotel Metal-Lieder macht.
> Ich f*cke dich und deine Mutter ist nunmal einfach ein geile Message! Ich finde das lustig und unterhaltend. Tja und da für mich Musik nur unterhalten muss und nicht irgendwelche tiefgründigen Botschaften mitbringen muss, ist diese Musik genau das Richtige für mich. Tja jetzt könnt ihr mich ruhig für niveaulos halten, aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
> Achja und dazu, dass es daran nichts tolles gibt, wenn man sich in Liedern bekriegt und beschimpft: In Filmen findet ihr das plötzlich unterhaltend, wenn der Held mit coolen Sprüchen seine Gegner dezimiert, aber in  der Musik ist es auf einmal versaut und gehört sich nicht. Komisch.


Also ist HipHop für dich nur "true" wenn die Texte sinnlos,schleccht und primitiv sind und sie keine Aussage haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (1. April 2008)

Zorkal, dass hat glacious nicht gesagt, er hat nur gesagt, dass er bushido etc. hört. Genau wie ich, ich mag auch die Lieder von Azad z.B. Bündel für Bündel, wo er darüber rappt, das er mehr Kohle macht als der ganze Rest, so what, der Beat ist einfach nur nice und motivierend, und der Text ist auch nicht beleidigend.
Ich mein, guckt euch auch mal Chakuza an, der disst seine Gegner auch mal mit Wortwitzen, was man Normalerweise in wenigen Rap Liedern findet. Massiv, ist ein Thema für sich, er ist sowieso schon in einem großen Teil der Rap-szene verhasst, er hat sich anschiessen lassen, als kostenlose Pr-Werbung (<-- hoffe das ist richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )und wird jetzt von den meisten Leuten gehasst bzw nicht gemocht.
Meine Meinung nochmal dazu, ich brauch nicht zwingend Lieder wo beleidigt wird, aber Lieder in denen auch mal beleidigt wird und der Beats gut sind, finde ich jedenfalls, sind einfach cool.
Mein Senf.

Gruss Oro/Josh


----------



## glacios (2. April 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Zorkal, dass hat glacious nicht gesagt, er hat nur gesagt, dass er bushido etc. hört. Genau wie ich, ich mag auch die Lieder von Azad z.B. Bündel für Bündel, wo er darüber rappt, das er mehr Kohle macht als der ganze Rest, so what, der Beat ist einfach nur nice und motivierend, und der Text ist auch nicht beleidigend.
> Ich mein, guckt euch auch mal Chakuza an, der disst seine Gegner auch mal mit Wortwitzen, was man Normalerweise in wenigen Rap Liedern findet. Massiv, ist ein Thema für sich, er ist sowieso schon in einem großen Teil der Rap-szene verhasst, er hat sich anschiessen lassen, als kostenlose Pr-Werbung (<-- hoffe das ist richtig
> 
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich nur 100 prozentig zustimmen!


----------



## Calathiel (2. April 2008)

> Ja ich hör mir sowas an. Ums genau zu sein, könnte ich bei Liedern von Fanta 4, Fettes Brot oder Blumentopf und wie sie alle heißen kotzen. Das sind nämlich genauso wenig HipHop-Lieder wie Tokio Hotel Metal-Lieder macht.
> Ich f*cke dich und deine Mutter ist nunmal einfach ein geile Message! Ich finde das lustig und unterhaltend. Tja und da für mich Musik nur unterhalten muss und nicht irgendwelche tiefgründigen Botschaften mitbringen muss, ist diese Musik genau das Richtige für mich. Tja jetzt könnt ihr mich ruhig für niveaulos halten, aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
> Achja und dazu, dass es daran nichts tolles gibt, wenn man sich in Liedern bekriegt und beschimpft: In Filmen findet ihr das plötzlich unterhaltend, wenn der Held mit coolen Sprüchen seine Gegner dezimiert, aber in der Musik ist es auf einmal versaut und gehört sich nicht. Komisch.



Und das hat eigentlich nichts mehr mit dem ursprünglichen Hip Hop zu tun.. Und ganz im Ernst... die Message die die rüberbringen is nix anderse als Gewalt, Ficken und Schiessereien...

Danke, dass du mir gezeigt hast, wie wenig doch die Leute heute Ahnung habne .. sry

apropos gangstarap ....


> Kritiker warfen ihnen vor, die Gewalt zu verherrlichen, anstatt konstruktiv dagegen anzugehen, die Angegriffenen wehrten sich meistens mit dem Argument, dass sie die Zustände in den Ghettos abbildeten, und wem diese nicht gefielen, der müsse die Zustände verändern.



have fun and discuss

edith sagt: glacios du hast wortwörtlich gesagt : " Das sind nämlich genauso wenig HipHop-Lieder wie Tokio Hotel Metal-Lieder macht. " ... Diese Aussage zeigt, dass du null Ahnung hast was hip hop eigentlich bedeutet... Geh in die Bibliothek un dhol dir man Buch über die ganze Geschichte...
WENN DU SCHon argumentierst.. dann bitte so wie die Wahrheit ist...
GangstaRap is vielleichtn Teil (was ich bezweifle irgendwie) doch Hip Hop bedeutet verdammt viel mehr ...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> edith sagt: glacios du hast wortwörtlich gesagt : " Das sind nämlich genauso wenig HipHop-Lieder wie Tokio Hotel Metal-Lieder macht. " ... Diese Aussage zeigt, dass du null Ahnung hast was hip hop eigentlich bedeutet... Geh in die Bibliothek un dhol dir man Buch über die ganze Geschichte...
> WENN DU SCHon argumentierst.. dann bitte so wie die Wahrheit ist...
> GangstaRap is vielleichtn Teil (was ich bezweifle irgendwie) doch Hip Hop bedeutet verdammt viel mehr ...



Dem muss ich 100 %ig zustimmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (2. April 2008)

1.: Meist sind es Metaler, die RPGs spielen. (nur mit einem l, kommt ja von Metal und nich von Metall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und die moegen halt Rap nicht so wirklich...
2.: Rap ist einfach Kack-Musik. Ich weiss das, weil ich viele Auslaender kennen die sich selbst Kanacken nennen und nur so einen Schrott hoeren.
3.: Lieder die nur so einen Scheiss wie: "Deine Oma war schon 10 mal bei mir im Bett, und nein, Nigger, sie war nich schlecht!" beinhalten koennen von mir nicht als gut gewertet werden...


----------



## Kindgenius (2. April 2008)

Also,


ich will mal was klarstellen: Hip Hop hat sich verändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ganz einfach, es ist nicht so wie es einmal war.
Nach meiner Sicht ist Hip Hop aus Gospel und diesen "Jailsongs", also Musik auf dem Gefängnis, entstanden, wo die Rapper über ihr Leben in ihrer Stadt oder im Gefängnis rappen. Ich denke früher konnte man durchaus ein Beispiel nehmen, dass man keine Scheiße mit Drogen oder Waffen bauen sollte, wenn man nicht in den Knast oder sonstiges kommen will.

Ich höre selber Hip Hop und weiß, dass ich nichts gegen die Entwicklung von Hip Hop tun kann, leider.

Ihr nimmt aber auch nur "Deutschrap", soll doch schon was heißen?
Rap ist nicht in Deutschland entstanden, und meiner Meinung nach ist Deutschrap ein Fehlkopie bzw. Fehlentwicklung dessen, was die Schwarzen in Amerika (es gibt jetzt auch weiße Rapper!) erschaffen haben.
Auch denke ich, dass durch ein Album von N.W.A die ganze Mist mit "Frauen sind scheiße und nur zum ficken da" entstanden ist, denn da fing eigentlich alles an.

Da muss ich leider zu geben, dass Deutschrap einfach nur scheiße ist, und wie gesagt, ich höre selber Hip Hop und sage dies auch ganz offen. Deutschrap IST Scheiße! Es geht tatsächlich nur ums Ficken, Geld, Frauen, Sex, Ficken, Sex, Ficken und nochmal Sex.
Klar, es gibt auch solche Tracks, wo man sich ein Beispiel nehmen, aber die sind allzu selten.

Und solche Kommentare wie



> Rap ist einfach Kack-Musik.



finde ich einfach nur Kacke.

Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack, jeder kann das hören was er will!

Nebenbei habe ich erfahren, dass ein Rapper sein Musik etwas mit Rock vermischen, damit Hip Hop sich etwas näher kommen, das ist doch schonaml ein Anfang oder?

Hier auch so Teil, wo Rock und Hip Hop vermischt wurden, sogenannte "Crossover".
Das Video ist eigentlich sehr aktuell finde ich, vor allem am Anfang.

Aber gucks euch selber an.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=o8A0rhVG91U


----------



## glacios (2. April 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> Und das hat eigentlich nichts mehr mit dem ursprünglichen Hip Hop zu tun.. Und ganz im Ernst... die Message die die rüberbringen is nix anderse als Gewalt, Ficken und Schiessereien...


Was laberst du eigentlich? Hab ich jemals behauptet, der ursprüngliche HipHop bestünde nur aus Gewalt, Sex, und Drogen so wie der der Gangsterrap heute? Ich weiß was die Message der Deutschrapper ist, das habe ich ja auch geschrieben. Und ich finde diese Message eben auch unterhaltend, also wo ist dein Problem?


Calathiel schrieb:


> Danke, dass du mir gezeigt hast, wie wenig doch die Leute heute Ahnung habne .. sry


Was flamst du hier grundlos rum? Inwiefern habe ich keine Ahnung? Weil ich gesagt habe, dass für MICH Fanta4 etc. kein HipHop ist?


Calathiel schrieb:


> apropos gangstarap ....
> Kritiker warfen ihnen vor, die Gewalt zu verherrlichen, anstatt konstruktiv dagegen anzugehen, die Angegriffenen wehrten sich meistens mit dem Argument, dass sie die Zustände in den Ghettos abbildeten, und wem diese nicht gefielen, der müsse die Zustände verändern.
> have fun and discuss


Ja und? Ich spiele auch gewaltverherrlichende Spiele und schaue auch solche Filme an.


Calathiel schrieb:


> edith sagt: glacios du hast wortwörtlich gesagt : " Das sind nämlich genauso wenig HipHop-Lieder wie Tokio Hotel Metal-Lieder macht. " ... Diese Aussage zeigt, dass du null Ahnung hast was hip hop eigentlich bedeutet... Geh in die Bibliothek un dhol dir man Buch über die ganze Geschichte...
> WENN DU SCHon argumentierst.. dann bitte so wie die Wahrheit ist...
> GangstaRap is vielleichtn Teil (was ich bezweifle irgendwie) doch Hip Hop bedeutet verdammt viel mehr ...


Blablabla. Weil du doch so schön flamst, mach ich das doch gleich auch mal: Einer mit langen Haaren, der ausschaut wie ein Informatiker, erzählt mir was davon, wie HipHop zu sein hat? Ziemlich dreist. Ja und jetzt kannst du mich gerne zuflamen und weinend zum Mod rennen.
Apropos: Ich brauch mir sicher kein Buch über HipHop ausleihen, wozu auch? Blablabla "Was HipHop eigentlich bedeutet" blabla. Was für ein Schwachsinn. Mir ist so scheißegal, wie und was HipHop früher mal war, aber was HipHop heutzutage ist, das weiß ich ganz genau. Und Fanta 4-Mukke gehört sicherlich nicht dazu. Zeiten ändern sich und mit ihnen auch Musikgenres. Wenn dir das nicht passt, dann hör doch bitte gerne weiterhin deinen ach so coolen Old-School-HipHop, aber flame nicht Leute, die mit dem alten nichts anfangen können.
Übrigens sagt Fanta4 von sich selber, dass die keinen HipHop mehr machen sondern Pop.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> [...]
> 2.: Rap ist einfach Kack-Musik. Ich weiss das, weil ich viele Auslaender kennen die sich selbst Kanacken nennen und nur so einen Schrott hoeren.
> [...]


ausländer hören das? wat ne scheiß mukke!





NEIN!


----------



## Rhokan (2. April 2008)

Das einzige was mich stört ist das die texte einfach auf dem niedrigsten niveau sind wie nur irgend möglich. gegen "hiphop mit niveau" hab ich nix einzuwenden


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> 2.: Rap ist einfach Kack-Musik. Ich weiss das, weil ich viele Auslaender kennen die sich selbst Kanacken nennen und nur so einen Schrott hoeren.



Deutsch Rap ist Ausländermusik? Ich erinnere da mal an:http://www.magistrix.de/lyrics/Fler/Deutscha-Badboy-235843.html


----------



## Lios (2. April 2008)

Hat irgendwer schonmal Fort Minor gehört?

Ich find Aggro Berlin total primitiv.
Aber Fort Minor, DAS ist (imho!!) Hip-Hop wie er sein müsste! Allein die Qualität in den Melodien und dem Rythmus in der Stimme, da liegen Welten zwischen!


----------



## Reiner Reflex (2. April 2008)

Vielen Dank an Alle die sich bisher in diesem "fred" geäußert haben. Hab lange nicht mehr so gut gelacht. 

Nur mal eben kurz *@ Jockurt*: Ähm, schonmal die Definition von Kanake gecheckt? 

*Ka|na|ke*  [m. 11]  1.  Angehöriger polynesischer Inselvölker  2. [ugs., abwertend] ausländischer Arbeiter, _Mensch mit fremdländischem Aussehen_ [polynes.]

Jockurt, es tut mir leid dir das sagen zu müssen, aber wenn du das nächste mal einen Malle-Urlaub anstrebst, läufst du Gefahr ein Kanake zu sein und Rap hören zu müssen. *rofl* 

Damn, mir juckts grade echt in den Fingern und ich würd' zu gern meine Meinung zu diesem Thema dropen, aber es wird laufen wie in einer Talkshow. Man redet und redet (aka schreibt und schreibt) und am Ende geht jeder wieder mit der Meinung nach hause mit der er/sei gekommen ist. 



Eine Liebe, Reiner Reflex


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Reiner schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Alle die sich bisher in diesem "fred" geäußert haben. Hab lange nicht mehr so gut gelacht.



Es freut mich, dass es nicht nur mir so ergeht. Foren sind immer noch die beste Unterhaltungsform. 



Reiner schrieb:


> Damn, mir juckts grade echt in den Fingern und ich würd' zu gern meine Meinung zu diesem Thema dropen, aber es wird laufen wie in einer Talkshow. Man redet und redet (aka schreibt und schreibt) und am Ende geht jeder wieder mit der Meinung nach hause mit der er/sei gekommen ist.



Das Problem ist, dass viele Menschen es anscheinend nicht schaffen sich argumentativ mit einem Thema auseinanderzusetzen sondern scheinbar nach dem Motto "Meine Meinung steht fest, bitte verwirren sie mich nicht mit Fakten" zu leben. Aber gerade diese Diskussions-Unfähigkeit macht Foren wie dieses aus und macht sie so spaßig.


----------



## Reiner Reflex (2. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass viele Menschen es anscheinend nicht schaffen sich argumentativ mit einem Thema auseinanderzusetzen sondern scheinbar nach dem Motto "Meine Meinung steht fest, bitte verwirren sie mich nicht mit Fakten" zu leben. Aber gerade diese Diskussions-Unfähigkeit macht Foren wie dieses aus und macht sie so spaßig.



Naja, viele schaffen es nicht sich argumentativ mit einem Thema auseinanderzusetzen weil sie einfach keine Lust haben sich "tiefer" mit einem Thema zu befassen. Kein Ding soweit, ich beschäftige mich z.B. auch nicht mit Schiffsbau oder Hasenzucht. Der Unterschied ist nur, dass ich mir nicht anmaßen würde über Hasenzüchter zu lästern oder Schiffsbauer zu verachten. 
Aber wie du schon sehr richtig sagst, genau diese Scheuklappensicht auf gewisse Dinge (wie z.B. Musik) hebt den Spaßfaktor in einem solchen Forum ungemein. 

An alle HipHop/Metal-Flamer: BITTE BITTE postet weiter hier!! Um es mit Ronald McDonalds Worten zu sagen: ICH LIEBE ES!!!


----------



## Calathiel (3. April 2008)

> Blablabla. Weil du doch so schön flamst, mach ich das doch gleich auch mal: Einer mit langen Haaren, der ausschaut wie ein Informatiker, erzählt mir was davon, wie HipHop zu sein hat? Ziemlich dreist. Ja und jetzt kannst du mich gerne zuflamen und weinend zum Mod rennen.
> Apropos: Ich brauch mir sicher kein Buch über HipHop ausleihen, wozu auch? Blablabla "Was HipHop eigentlich bedeutet" blabla. Was für ein Schwachsinn. Mir ist so scheißegal, wie und was HipHop früher mal war, aber was HipHop heutzutage ist, das weiß ich ganz genau. Und Fanta 4-Mukke gehört sicherlich nicht dazu. Zeiten ändern sich und mit ihnen auch Musikgenres. Wenn dir das nicht passt, dann hör doch bitte gerne weiterhin deinen ach so coolen Old-School-HipHop, aber flame nicht Leute, die mit dem alten nichts anfangen können.
> Übrigens sagt Fanta4 von sich selber, dass die keinen HipHop mehr machen sondern Pop.



nun mein lieber ich habe genügend lange hip hop gehört, und ich hörs auch heute noch.. Weder Deutsch noch schweizerdeutsch sondern meistens englischen.
Aber schön hast du analysiert, das ich lange Haare habe und Informatiker bin... Steht ja auch nicht gross genug in meinem myBuffed profil ...

Ich gebe dirn Tipp... beurteile nie Leute bevor du sie kennst.. Ich kenn mich mit Hip Hop ziemlich gut aus..
Willst den Grund wissen? WEil ich mich ziemlich lange gefragt habe, woher die ganze gewalt gegen mich von euch Hibedihoper ausgeht...

Aber da es dir ja scheiss egal ist was hiphop war, brauch ich da ned lange rumzureden ausser dass du ignorant bist und genauso n GANGSTA, der meint HipHop sei cool weil da alle Waffen tragen und 200 bitches im Auto mitnehmen ....

Und ein Musikgenre wird sich nicht ändern, der Ursprung wird immer erhalten bleiben... Einzig weiterentwickeln wird es sich, manchmal zum schlechten.. manchmal zum guten.... 

mfg ein langsam sogar scho nfast amüsierter jonny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ps : wieso widersprechen sich INformatiker und Hip hop? Scheisse man, ich glaub du bist grad übelst mit Vorurteilen behaftet o_0
Und wieso darf ich als Hip HOper keine langen haare haben?? 0_o 

gut ich bin kein Hip Hoper, hatte aber auch shcon zu den Zeiten wo ichs mehr gehört habe, lange haare gehabt...


----------



## Redis (3. April 2008)

RAP BZW HIP HOP WÜRD ICH NAHEZU MIT GEWALTVERHERLICHUNG VERGLEICHEN!!!!

METAL --- IN FLAMES -- WE TRUST!!!!!!


----------



## Vreen (3. April 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich wollte euch alle mal fragen, wieso denn die Deutschrap-szene in MMORPGS so sehr verhasst ist, z.B. in meiner WoW Gilde hören fast alle ausschliesslich Rock etc., auf die Frage wie sie Bushido fänden kam:
> "Das ist der größte Volltrottel den es gibt, und in seinen Songs redet der doch eh nur sche**ß!!!"
> ...




dazu fallen mir 2 fragen ein:

erstens, wenn die meisten 14 jährigen gedealt haben, also mehr als 50 prozent, frag ich mich an wen.
rein statistisch hätte so jeder in seiner altersklasse nur einen kunden,
zumal der hohe schnitt der dealer im bereich der 16 bis 25 jährigen wohl auch eher nicht kleiner als grösser wird.

zweitens, selbst wenn teile seiner albernen profilierungstexte tatsächlich stimmen sollten, so macht er trotzdem das gleich was fast alle "getto"rapper aus deutschland momentan machen, er bedient und verkauft musik für einen lifestyle und eine ideologie,
welche auch vor vergewaltigungsdarstellungen keinen halt macht.
man könnte so von seinen texten aus schliessen das zumindest in diesem offenbar sehr eingeschränkten gallusviertel alle frauen huren wären die man ruhig anficken kann.

mein fazit: musik für einfältige kinder die auf gewalt und allmachtsfantasien abgehen,
brauch im grunde kein mensch


----------



## glacios (3. April 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> nun mein lieber ich habe genügend lange hip hop gehört, und ich hörs auch heute noch.. Weder Deutsch noch schweizerdeutsch sondern meistens englischen.


Nun, mein Lieber, das darfst du ja ruhig auch machen. Im letzten Post hab ich  ja dazu genau folgendes geschrieben:





glacios schrieb:


> [...] dann hör doch bitte gerne weiterhin deinen ach so coolen Old-School-HipHop, aber flame nicht Leute, die mit dem alten nichts anfangen können.





Calathiel schrieb:


> Aber schön hast du analysiert, das ich lange Haare habe und Informatiker bin... Steht ja auch nicht gross genug in meinem myBuffed profil ...
> 
> Ich gebe dirn Tipp... beurteile nie Leute bevor du sie kennst.. Ich kenn mich mit Hip Hop ziemlich gut aus..
> Willst den Grund wissen? WEil ich mich ziemlich lange gefragt habe, woher die ganze gewalt gegen mich von euch Hibedihoper ausgeht...


Hmm lass mal überlegen, Liebster: Habe ich dich beurteilt oder geflamet? Und was willst du mir damit sagen, wenn du behauptest, dich gut auszukennen? Dass deine Meinung mehr zählt als die Meinige, weil du dich ja besser mit den Wurzeln und dem Werdegang von HipHop auskennst? Nochmal: Es ist vollkommen unerheblich, wie man sich in einem Musikgenre auskennt, ob man Geschichte und Hintergrund kennt; wenn es mir gefällt, dann gefällts mir eben.


Calathiel schrieb:


> Aber da es dir ja scheiss egal ist was hiphop war, brauch ich da ned lange rumzureden ausser dass du ignorant bist und genauso n GANGSTA, der meint HipHop sei cool weil da alle Waffen tragen und 200 bitches im Auto mitnehmen ....


Naja, Darling, eins könntest du beruflich sicher nie werden: Profiler. Da braucht man nämlich Menschenkenntnis...
Achja ich bin erstens kein "Gangsta" und zweitens find ich das nicht unbedingt cool, sondern unterhaltsam.


Calathiel schrieb:


> Und ein Musikgenre wird sich nicht ändern, der Ursprung wird immer erhalten bleiben... Einzig weiterentwickeln wird es sich, manchmal zum schlechten.. manchmal zum guten....


Wow schöner Kalenderspruch!
Erstens Mal: Lass bitte deine Wertungen stecken, die sind in jedem künstlerischen Genre vollkommen schwachsinnig.
Und zweitens: Wo ist denn der Gospel-Ursprung im modernen Deutschen HipHop bzw Amirap zu hören. Also ich merke davon nichts mehr. Ein Musikgenre ändert sich sehr wohl, ändern, weiterentwickeln wo ist da der Unterschied? Also auch wenns schön klingt, sollte man vorher überlegen, ob der Satz in sich stimmig ist oder nicht.


Calathiel schrieb:


> mfg ein langsam sogar scho nfast amüsierter jonny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hi Jonny!


Calathiel schrieb:


> ach ps : wieso widersprechen sich INformatiker und Hip hop? Scheisse man, ich glaub du bist grad übelst mit Vorurteilen behaftet o_0
> Und wieso darf ich als Hip HOper keine langen haare haben?? 0_o


Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, war das nur als Flame gedacht, weil auch du mich grundlos geflamt hast. Das hab ich auch ausdrücklich so geschrieben.
Übrigens, da HipHop in Gefänginssen mitenstanden ist und dort eine lange Haarpracht eher unüblich ist, hättest du deine Haare doch - da du doch soviel Wert auf den Ursprung des HipHops legst - eigentlich auch kurz tragen müssen, oder?


----------



## Zorkal (3. April 2008)

Redis schrieb:


> RAP BZW HIP HOP WÜRD ICH NAHEZU MIT GEWALTVERHERLICHUNG VERGLEICHEN!!!!
> 
> METAL --- IN FLAMES -- WE TRUST!!!!!!


Nur gut das es im Metal auch sehr viel Gewalt in den Texten gibt.
Wiedermal ein Beispiel für das niedrige Niveau des Buffedforums:Leute die sich keine Meinung bilden können und einfach das nachplappern was jemand anderes behauptet.


----------



## Osse (3. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> dazu fallen mir 2 fragen ein:
> 
> erstens, wenn die meisten 14 jährigen gedealt haben, also mehr als 50 prozent, frag ich mich an wen.
> rein statistisch hätte so jeder in seiner altersklasse nur einen kunden,
> ...



stimmt alles. ich sehe buschido zum beispiel als einen seelenfänger übelster art. zieht mit seinen ghetto und gangster fantasien den kindern ihr taschengeld aus der hose, erzählt jugendlichen (die nicht wissen was ein kreuzreim ist), daß man auch ohne schulabschluss und als knacki millionär werden kann und hat selber abitur gemacht, war einmal vor gericht wegen einer bagatelle und lebt bei seiner mutter. 
ich denke echt mit schrecken an den punkt wo diese jugendlichen merken, daß man mit ner 6 in deutsch und nem abgangszeugniss nach der 9. klasse sowie 2 vorbestrafungen wegen körpererletzung o.Ä., erstens kein guter rapper wird und zweitens keine chance mehr hat irgendwie ein normales leben zu führen. 
und da ist buschido ja auch leider nicht der einzige der grad die republik unsicher macht.


----------



## matic (3. April 2008)

Ich hasse Metal, Punk und so Sachen, welcher Hip Hop- Raphörer tut das nicht? So gesehen könnt ich jetzt auch im Handelschat jede einzelne Metalband flamen - tu ich aber nicht. Lass sie einfach reden, just don´t give a fuck!

Gruß,


----------



## glacios (3. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> dazu fallen mir 2 fragen ein:
> 
> erstens, wenn die meisten 14 jährigen gedealt haben, also mehr als 50 prozent, frag ich mich an wen.
> rein statistisch hätte so jeder in seiner altersklasse nur einen kunden,
> zumal der hohe schnitt der dealer im bereich der 16 bis 25 jährigen wohl auch eher nicht kleiner als grösser wird.


Ja da hat der TE wohl etwas auf den Putz gehaun.


Vreen schrieb:


> zweitens, selbst wenn teile seiner albernen profilierungstexte tatsächlich stimmen sollten, so macht er trotzdem das gleich was fast alle "getto"rapper aus deutschland momentan machen, er bedient und verkauft musik für einen lifestyle und eine ideologie,
> welche auch vor *vergewaltigungsdarstellungen* keinen halt macht.


Ich denke, da redet wieder einer ohne Plan. Vergewaltigung wird NIE in irgendeinem Raptext, den ich kenne, erwähnt. Allerhöchstens werden Frauen als Sexding/Hure bezeichnet, was zwar auch nicht gerade toll ist, aber dennoch einen große Unterschied zu gesetzlich streng verbotenen Taten bildet.


Vreen schrieb:


> man könnte so von seinen texten aus schliessen das zumindest in diesem offenbar sehr eingeschränkten gallusviertel alle frauen huren wären die man ruhig anficken kann.


Nein. Wie schon 10000000 mal erwähnt, haben diese Rapper ALLE auch ganz andere Texte und zwar eine ganze Menge. Ferner sind diese Lieder, die  auch nur annähernd diese Botschaft enthalten, indiziert. Übrigens  gibt es mittlerweile in Deutschland auch schon längst Rapperinnen, die sich derselben Texte bedienen: Sie bezeichnen Frauen auch als Huren und Männer als Sexobjekte.



Vreen schrieb:


> mein fazit: musik für einfältige kinder die auf gewalt und allmachtsfantasien abgehen,
> brauch im grunde kein mensch


Das sagt einer, mit einem körperlich vollkommen entstelltem Avatarbild, das übrigens - im Gegensatz zu den indizierten Rapsongs - jedem im Internet surfendem Kind frei zugänglich ist. Aber gezeigte Gewalt wird heutzutage einfach übersehen. Oder sollte ich besser sagen von Leuten wie DIR übersehen. Nur weil dir als Metaler HipHop nicht passt, versuchst du mit solchen lächerlichen Aussagen deine rein emotionale Abneigung gegen HipHop zu begründen. Ich kanns verstehen, wenn jemand was gegen HipHop hat, aber immer die gleichen lächerlichen Gedankenzüge aufzuzählen ohne zu merken, wie sie selbst Opfer von politischem Populismus wurden. Und genau solche Leute sind es, die am ehesten schreien, wenn sogenannte Killerspiele verboten werden. Warum sollten Killerspiele erlaubt sein, aber HipHop nicht bzw HipHop ist dumm und einfältig? Ganz genau, weil sies eben nicht betrifft. HipHop haben sie nie gehört und es ist ihnen egal, ob verboten oder nicht, aber Killerspiele, die sie selbst leidenschaftlich zoggen, die haben natürlich keinen Einfluss auf Kinder/Erwachsene. Und dann schreit ausgerechnet ihr über Politiker, die ala Frontal 21 vereinfachen? Merkt ihr nicht, dass ihr genauso seid?

Also: wenn ihr was gegen HipHop habt, dann sagt es geradeheraus, aber versteckt euch nicht hinter fadenscheinigen Ausreden (wie Schimpfwörter, Frauenverachtung blabla...)


----------



## Alion (3. April 2008)

Das so wenige Leute in WoW oder auch anderen MMOS Aggro Berlin und andere ähnliche Labels hören hat ein paar Gründe.
Ich kenne mich in der Scene sehr schlecht bis überhaupt nicht aus aber ich versuche mal das ganze mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu analysieren.

1. Wie du schon geschrieben hast, hast du selbst mal in einem Armen Viertel von Frankfurt gewohnt. Viele Leute die diese Musik hören ergeht oder erging es gleich wie dir. Sie hören diese Musik weil sie sich damit identifizieren können und haben vielleicht schon selber etwas ähnliches erlebt, über des ihr Lieblingskünstler Singt/Rappt.
Arme Menschen haben oftmals nicht das Geld für einen eigenen Rechner. Und wenn doch, dann ist es sicher keine Topmaschine. Nur die wenigsten werden einen Rechner besitzen, auf dem WoW läuft.

2. So wie du es schilderst, darf man wenn man in solchen Viertel lebt, keine Schwäche Zeigen. Sonst wird man schnell zum Opfer. Für viele "Ganster" sind spiele wie WoW etwas für Computerfreaks die ihre ganze Freizeit vor dem Rechner Verbringen und völlig verweichlicht sind. Das hat ja auch Bushido im Interview gesagt, dass er mal für Buffed gegeben hat. "Ich würde nie mit meinen Kollegen über WoW sprechen oder damit angeben"

3. Fantasy und Hip Hop passen einfach nicht zusammen. Oder sag mir ein Hip Hop Lied, das von Schlachten Handelt von den Zwergen, oder Vikinger gegen eine übermacht von Feinden kämpfen.
In der Metal Scene gibt es massenweise Bands die fast nur solche Texte haben.

Die Meisten Hip Hoper sind eigentlich ganz nette Kerle. Das ist mir auch beim Bushidointerview von Buffed aufgefallen. Das ist eigentlich ein vernünftiger Mensch. Wir haben auch jemanden in der Gilde, der sich solche Musik anhört. Solange wir nicht über Musik sprechen ist er ein ganz netter Kerl. Einzig sein Getue, dass er der grösste sei, nervt ein bisschen. Wenn er dann aber wieder mal so kommt, haut man ihm mal bei einem Duell schön auf Maul und dann ist er wieder still.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (3. April 2008)

----


----------



## Rednoez (3. April 2008)

Alion schrieb:


> 3. Fantasy und Hip Hop passen einfach nicht zusammen. Oder sag mir ein Hip Hop Lied, das von Schlachten Handelt von den Zwergen, oder Vikinger gegen eine übermacht von Feinden kämpfen.
> In der Metal Scene gibt es massenweise Bands die fast nur solche Texte haben.




Schonmal was von Nerdcore gehört? (okay zugegeben,nicht direkt Fantasy,aber die ein oder anderen Lieder über Fantasy Spiele,d.h auch texte über epische fantasy schlachten,hab ich schonmal gehört)



Naja um mich mal zu outen:

Die meisten versuchen mal wieder -----> Musik <------ in ein Schema zu pressen,das geht aber nicht. Man wird immer Ausnahmen finden!

So find ich den growlenden Hiphophasser mindestens genau so penetrant und asozial wie den sturren gangsta der es nichtmal gewagt hat mal ne andere cd als 50 cent anzupacken...

just my 2 cents...

achja /sorry 4 doppelpost




Jockurt schrieb:


> 2.: Rap ist einfach Kack-Musik. Ich weiss das, *weil ich viele Auslaender kennen  *




Yo yo yo...


----------



## Alion (3. April 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Nerdcore gehört? (okay zugegeben,nicht direkt Fantasy,aber die ein oder anderen Lieder über Fantasy Spiele,d.h auch texte über epische fantasy schlachten,hab ich schonmal gehört)


Kannte ich bis jetzt nicht. (hab mir mal schnell bei Youtube ein paar Videos angeschaut) Ok gut, aber wie du schon gesagt hast, es gibt immer ausnahmen.

Was ich einfach wieder witzig finde ist, dass nur die wenigsten Beiträge hier, das eigentliche Thredthema behandeln. Nämlich: *warum Deutschrap so verhasst in WoW etc. ist.*
Das meiste ist nur ein Geflame.


----------



## Rednoez (3. April 2008)

Alion schrieb:


> Was ich einfach wieder witzig finde ist, dass nur die wenigsten Beiträge hier, das eigentliche Thredthema behandeln. Nämlich: *warum Deutschrap so verhasst in WoW etc. ist.*
> Das meiste ist nur ein Geflame.




Ich sag dir warum:

Ignoranz...von Seite der Hopper wie auch der Metaler


Fantasyspiele passen nun mal nicht in das Schema der "Hopper" (so wie man sie zu nennen pflegt) --->Gib ihnen eine Virtuelle Knarre in die Hand und sie werden stundenlang beschäftigt sein. (Es gibt immer Ausnahmen)

Das erklärt die schwindende Zahl der "Hopper" in Fantasyspielen.

Den Rest könnt ihr euch denken:




Jockurt schrieb:


> 2.: Rap ist einfach Kack-Musik. Ich weiss das, *weil ich viele Auslaender kennen  *


----------



## Silenzz (3. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> dazu fallen mir 2 fragen ein:
> 
> erstens, wenn die meisten 14 jährigen gedealt haben, also mehr als 50 prozent, frag ich mich an wen.
> rein statistisch hätte so jeder in seiner altersklasse nur einen kunden,
> ...



Punkt 1.) Mir wurde mehrmals in dem Viertel von Leuten die ich auf ca. 14 geschätzt habe, Haschisch bzw Ecstasy angeboten, und auch in meiner Klasse, wo ich ja bestätigen kann, dass so ziemlich alle 14 sind.
Warum bitte nur 1 Kunden? Da kaufen auch die großen ein, und warum nicht, wenn der Dealer vertrauenswürdigist, ordentliche Preise macht etc., kommen da auch andere. 

Punkt 2.) In keinem Text, den ich jedenfalls kenne, wird vergewaltigungsdarstellung genutzt, Poste mir einen und ich ziehe diese Aussage sofort zurück, noch habe ich gesagt, das jede Frau eine Hure ist, und man die ruhig anficken kann, wie du es genannt hast.


----------



## Vreen (3. April 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Punkt 1.) Mir wurde mehrmals in dem Viertel von Leuten die ich auf ca. 14 geschätzt habe, Haschisch bzw Ecstasy angeboten, und auch in meiner Klasse, wo ich ja bestätigen kann, dass so ziemlich alle 14 sind.
> Warum bitte nur 1 Kunden? Da kaufen auch die großen ein, und warum nicht, wenn der Dealer vertrauenswürdigist, ordentliche Preise macht etc., kommen da auch andere.
> 
> Punkt 2.) In keinem Text, den ich jedenfalls kenne, wird vergewaltigungsdarstellung genutzt, Poste mir einen und ich ziehe diese Aussage sofort zurück, noch habe ich gesagt, das jede Frau eine Hure ist, und man die ruhig anficken kann, wie du es genannt hast.



zu punkt 1: du hast es nicht verstanden.
leute die um die 14 sind und einem drogen anbieten findest du überall, nicht nur im gallusviertel.
jedenfalls bleibt die frage was das mit dem grund für bushidos texte zu tun hat.
weils im gallusviertel wo bushido herkommt mehr 14 jährige gibt die dealen als 14 jährige die es nicht tun ist es für einen künstler wie bushido legitim seine texte so zu gestalten wie sie sind?
völlig behämmerte kausalkette.

zu punkt 2: wie wärs mit dem Titel "Drogen, Sex und Gangbang" von der Carlo, Cokxxx, Nutten?

_Ich hab Aggro gegen die Frauen! 
Zieh dich nackig aus und fang an zu saugen! 
Meine Wohnung soll sauber sein! 
Nutte ich hab Hunger! 
Nimm dein Kochlöffel und koch mir endlich Hummer! 
Fotze! 
Ich ficke dein Arsch während du kochst! 
Wie siehst du eigentlich aus? 
Geh ins Bad und mach dich hübsch! 
Dumme Nutte! 
Ich bin Frauenfeind! 
King Orgasmus One Sonny Black Frank White! 
Ich geh fremd, weil man lebt nur einmal! 
Scheiss auf Beziehung jede Frau ist eine Hure! 
Frauen schreien, wenn ich ihr Arschloch ficke! 
Halt dein Maul sonst gibts gleich ne Schelle! 
Mach was ich dir sage und zick hier nicht rum! 
Leg dich hin und nimm mein Schwanz in den Mund! _


----------



## Vreen (3. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Ja da hat der TE wohl etwas auf den Putz gehaun.
> 
> Ich denke, da redet wieder einer ohne Plan. Vergewaltigung wird NIE in irgendeinem Raptext, den ich kenne, erwähnt. Allerhöchstens werden Frauen als Sexding/Hure bezeichnet, was zwar auch nicht gerade toll ist, aber dennoch einen große Unterschied zu gesetzlich streng verbotenen Taten bildet.



wenn du meinst.



glacios schrieb:


> Nein. Wie schon 10000000 mal erwähnt, haben diese Rapper ALLE auch ganz andere Texte und zwar eine ganze Menge. Ferner sind diese Lieder, die  auch nur annähernd diese Botschaft enthalten, indiziert. Übrigens  gibt es mittlerweile in Deutschland auch schon längst Rapperinnen, die sich derselben Texte bedienen: Sie bezeichnen Frauen auch als Huren und Männer als Sexobjekte.



wär auch echt noch schöner wenn sich darüber in konkurrenz zu künstlern wie bushido, sido oder bass sultan in deutschland noch jemand aufregen würde.
Der Sexismus ist im HipHop kaum zu übersehen: Rumgepose und Mackerverhalten, Videos mit leicht bekleideten Frauen, die Reduzierung von Frauen auf entweder Nutten/Schlampen
oder Mütter/Schwestern, die Ausbreitung von Machtphantasien gegenüber
Frauen in den Texten und eine verschwindend geringe Minderheit weiblicher Raperinnen zeichnen das Bild einer extrem sexistisch strukturierten Kultur. 
Es ist kaum verwunderlich, dass diese Dominanzkultur nicht einmal selten in offenen Sexismus umschlägt. Ein Blick auf MTV/Viva reicht um das mitzubekommen: Der coole und absolut souveräne Mann trägt seine Texte vor. Dazu gibt es „schmückendes Beiwerk“ in Form meist tanzender, halbnackter Frauen, über die der Mann verfügen kann. Der Anspruch selbst
denkende Wesen zu sein wird den im Video präsentierten Frauen abgesprochen, sie werden zu Waren, zur Aneignung durch den Mann geschaffen.
Die Texte der Lieder sind dabei keinen Deut besser, sondern strotzen von sexualisierter Gewalt. Deutlich wird das an Rappern wie beispielsweise Bushido, der sich 2005 in einem Interview mit der Bravo, in dem es um seine bevorstehende Verheiratung mit einer ihm unbekannten Frau aus dem Libanon ging, über den „großen Komplex der deutschen Frauen“ ausließ, den nämlich „so krass emanzipiert sein“ zu wollen: „Außerdem bin ich der Mann – ich habe eh immer recht!“
Eine klare Trennlinie scheint im Denkmuster der Machos vom Dienst zwischen ihrem eigenen familiären weiblichen Umfeld und allen anderen Frauen zu verlaufen, frei nach dem Motto: „Alles Schlampen, außer Mutti.“ Und so widerspricht es sich keineswegs, dass ein Sido in seinem Vokabular das Wort „Frauen“ restlos durch „Schlampen“, „Huren“ und „Nutten“ ersetzt zu haben scheint, aber dennoch einen Track schreibt, in dem er seine Mutter über alles lobt. Frauen sind, so die Logik, nicht grundsätzlich Schlampen, sie können sich auch fügen und, vermittelt durch das Instrument der Familie, sich dem Mann restlos zum Untertan machen. Die „Hure” muss sich also dem Mann unterwerfen um in diesem Prozess zur „Mutter” zu werden und damit den Status einer anständigen Frau zu erlangen.
Wirklich dem Trend zuwiderlaufende Tendenzen gibt es im HipHop kaum, und wenn kommen sie meistens von weiblichen MCs. Für eine wirkliche Veränderung müsste dem Sexismus im HipHop der Nährboden entzogen werden und das ist das in der gesamten Gesellschaft zu findende Patriarchat.




glacios schrieb:


> Das sagt einer, mit einem körperlich vollkommen entstelltem Avatarbild, das übrigens - im Gegensatz zu den indizierten Rapsongs - jedem im Internet surfendem Kind frei zugänglich ist. Aber gezeigte Gewalt wird heutzutage einfach übersehen. Oder sollte ich besser sagen von Leuten wie DIR übersehen. Nur weil dir als Metaler HipHop nicht passt, versuchst du mit solchen lächerlichen Aussagen deine rein emotionale Abneigung gegen HipHop zu begründen. Ich kanns verstehen, wenn jemand was gegen HipHop hat, aber immer die gleichen lächerlichen Gedankenzüge aufzuzählen ohne zu merken, wie sie selbst Opfer von politischem Populismus wurden. Und genau solche Leute sind es, die am ehesten schreien, wenn sogenannte Killerspiele verboten werden. Warum sollten Killerspiele erlaubt sein, aber HipHop nicht bzw HipHop ist dumm und einfältig? Ganz genau, weil sies eben nicht betrifft. HipHop haben sie nie gehört und es ist ihnen egal, ob verboten oder nicht, aber Killerspiele, die sie selbst leidenschaftlich zoggen, die haben natürlich keinen Einfluss auf Kinder/Erwachsene. Und dann schreit ausgerechnet ihr über Politiker, die ala Frontal 21 vereinfachen? Merkt ihr nicht, dass ihr genauso seid?



findest du mein avatarbild so gruselig das du meinst es gehört indiziert? ^^
du bist echt schon ne pflaume, ich hab bushido kritisiert aufgrund texten von ihm die ich kenne,
mit dem thema wurde hier auf dem board auch schon diverse male diskutiert.
das ich rap allgemein nicht gut finde und deswegen einen grund suche dieses post zu verfassen ist dein hirngespinnst.
ich hör selbst keinen rap aber ich hab auch nichts gegen ihn sofern er nicht menschenverachtend ist und dabei auch noch so populär wie bushido.
aus diesem grund finde ich, wobei ich eher schwere gitarrenmusik mag auch jede menge metalbands scheisse die mit extrem sexistischen oder rassistischen texten aufwarten,
was übrigens mit aussagen meinerseits auch mehr als einmal hier auf dem board dargelegt wurde.



glacios schrieb:


> Also: wenn ihr was gegen HipHop habt, dann sagt es geradeheraus, aber versteckt euch nicht hinter fadenscheinigen Ausreden (wie Schimpfwörter, Frauenverachtung blabla...)



wie gesagt, hab nichts gegen hip hop,,
nur gegen leute die mit dem verkauf menschenverachtend sexistischen texten kindern das geld aus der tasche ziehen.
auf die detailierte auflistung bushidos fiesesten texten verzichte ich jetzt mal,
auch das kannst du von mir formuliert in diversen anderen threads hier auf dem board nachlesen.


----------



## humanflower (3. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> aus diesem grund finde ich, wobei ich eher schwere gitarrenmusik mag auch jede menge metalbands scheisse die mit extrem sexistischen oder rassistischen texten aufwarten,


Jepp sehe ich genauso... man sollte immer darauf achten was man sich anhört oder mitsingt



Vreen schrieb:


> was übrigens mit aussagen meinerseits auch mehr als einmal hier auf dem board dargelegt wurde.
> wie gesagt, hab nichts gegen hip hop,,
> nur gegen leute die mit dem verkauf menschenverachtend sexistischen texten kindern das geld aus der tasche ziehen.


Auch das kann ich genau so untrerschreiben.
Dazu sei gesagt das ich sowohl Metal als eben auch deutschen Hip-Hop höre!
Auch wenn ich in letzter Zeit immer mehr Metal höre da der HipHop/Rap der aus Deutschland kommt in letzter Zeit immer schlechter wird...


----------



## Zorkal (3. April 2008)

Bushido spielt wohl eher ein Rolle..ich denke das ganze Rumgehabe in den Medien ist nur dazu da um die Verkäufe seiner Platten anzukurbeln.Privat* scheint* er ganz nett zu sein.
Hier auch ein Artikel vom Focus zu den Thema.


----------



## Jockurt (4. April 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Ich sag dir warum:
> 
> Ignoranz...von Seite der Hopper wie auch der Metaler
> Fantasyspiele passen nun mal nicht in das Schema der "Hopper" (so wie man sie zu nennen pflegt) --->Gib ihnen eine Virtuelle Knarre in die Hand und sie werden stundenlang beschäftigt sein. (Es gibt immer Ausnahmen)
> ...




Hey, jetzt hack mal nicht immer auf mir rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war vielleicht falsch/zu krass ausgedrueckt. Rap ist nicht schlecht weil ich viele Auslaender kenne. Ich meine damit, dass ich das jeden Tag laut hoeren muss. 
Und es sind doch tatsaechlich fast nur Jugendliche mit Migrationshintergrund bzw. welche die in diesem "Milieu" sind, die so Rap hoeren wie Frauenarzt. Da will ich einen sehen der das abstreitet; O-Ton: "Ihr deutsche Kartoffeln hoert sowas halt nisch!"
Gestern Abend, ein Kumpel von mir...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Das hier zeigt in etwa das, was schon bemerkt wurde. (Siehe Gruppencharts)

http://www.lastfm.de/group/World+of+Warcraft


----------



## glacios (4. April 2008)

@ Vreen
Gehts noch? Du postest hier Liedtexte, die in einem frei zugänglichem Forum nichts verloren haben!
Und zum anderen, was du geschrieben hast: Schön ausführlich und tiefgründig interpretiert. Enthält zwar nichts, was nicht schon in den zig Seiten davor dringestanden war, aber für die Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast kriegst nen dicken Keks *Keks geb*. Was das aber für ein Blödsinn ist, solltest du selber wissen.
Dein ganzes seitenlanges Geschwätz beziehst du auf ein Lied, nämlich das (unerlaubterweise) gepostete. Ich antworte dazu nicht selber, sondern lass dies Alpa Gun, einen Vertreter des ach so dummen deutschen HipHops, tun: 
Es ist wie eine Rebe mit großen und kleinen Trauben 
wenn eine schlecht ist heißt es nicht, dass alle gleich verfault sind.


Vreen schrieb:


> Wirklich dem Trend zuwiderlaufende Tendenzen gibt es im HipHop kaum, und wenn kommen sie meistens von weiblichen MCs. Für eine wirkliche Veränderung müsste dem Sexismus im HipHop der Nährboden entzogen werden und das ist das in der gesamten Gesellschaft zu findende Patriarchat.


Schwachsinn. Weibliche MCs sind meist viel primitiver als die Männlichen. Das liegt daran, dass bei weniger MCs logischerweise auch weniger Gute dabei sind und dass man - so hart es klingt - im Rapgeschäft mit tiefgründigen Texten meist kaum Geld verdient. Ein wirkliche Veränderung ist im Mom nicht möglich, da HipHop mit dem Patriarchat stark verwurzelt ist. HipHop ist nunmal in den niedrigsten gesellschaftlichen Schichten entstanden und dort war/ist es üblich, dass der Mann die "Hosen" anhat.


Vreen schrieb:


> findest du mein avatarbild so gruselig das du meinst es gehört indiziert? ^^


Du hast den Sinn anscheinend nicht verstanden. Ich erklärs net nochmal.


Vreen schrieb:


> wie gesagt, hab nichts gegen hip hop,,
> nur gegen leute die mit dem verkauf menschenverachtend sexistischen texten kindern das geld aus der tasche ziehen.
> auf die detailierte auflistung bushidos fiesesten texten verzichte ich jetzt mal,
> auch das kannst du von mir formuliert in diversen anderen threads hier auf dem board nachlesen.


Kinder, die von ihren Eltern nicht kontrolliert werden, was sie kaufen. Und indizierte Scheiben kann man sowieso nicht im Plattenladen kaufen. Und die Lieder, von denen du sprichst, sind indiziert.


----------



## Vreen (4. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> @ Vreen
> Gehts noch? Du postest hier Liedtexte, die in einem frei zugänglichem Forum nichts verloren haben!
> Und zum anderen, was du geschrieben hast: Schön ausführlich und tiefgründig interpretiert. Enthält zwar nichts, was nicht schon in den zig Seiten davor dringestanden war, aber für die Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast kriegst nen dicken Keks *Keks geb*.



danke für den keks aber das meiste hab ich garnicht geschrieben,
der komplette bereich über sexismus im hip hop und weibliche mc´s ist von eric dömming aus der berliner politikzeitung tendenz,
der artikel hiess Sexismus im Hip Hop - Spiegel der Gesellschaft und is am 30.05.2007 veröffentlicht worden.
ist seinerzeit lang und breit drüber diskutiert worden aber das ultimative wissen das die einschränkungen für  weibliche mc´s und weiter deine dogmatische erklärung das, da hip hop ja nunmal aus niedrigen gesellschaftlichen schichten kommt wo "der mann die hosen nunmal anhat" und man das daher auch nicht ändern sollte, hat und glaubt ausser dir wohl kaum einer.


----------



## Rednoez (4. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> zu punkt 2: wie wärs mit dem Titel "Drogen, Sex und Gangbang" von der Carlo, Cokxxx, Nutten?
> 
> _Ich hab Aggro gegen die Frauen!
> Zieh dich nackig aus und fang an zu saugen!
> ...



Machine Head-Ten Fold

It's the end of your free ride...
You thought The Burning Red sucked?
Fuck you, and your bitch!
I spilled my goddamn guts,
This shit's as real as it's gonna get.
Cutting you out of my life,
So go on sing me a choir,
I wouldn't piss in your ass if your shit was on fire!



...Naja wollte es nicht allein im Raum stehen lassen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Machine Head-Ten Fold
> 
> It's the end of your free ride...
> You thought The Burning Red sucked?
> ...



Das ist noch lange nicht so heftig wie der von Vreen gepostete Titel.

Frei übersetzt mit Sternchen:

Es ist das Ende deiner freien Fahrt
Du dachtest "The Burning Red" ist scheisse?
Fi*k dich und deine Schlampe!
Ich verschüttete meinen gottverdammten Mut,
Diese Scheisse ist so real, wie sie es nur sein kann.
Schneide dich aus meinem Leben,
also, komm schon sing mir ein Chor,
Ich würde nichtmal in deinen A*sch pi*sen wenn deine Scheis*e brennen würde!


--


Lediglich der letzte Satz reicht meineserachtens ausreichend an den Text von Vreen an.

"The Burning Red" ist ein von Machine Head erschienenes Album.

Der Satz "Fi*k dich und deine Schlampe" kann hierbei nicht als sexuelle Aktion angesehen werden, sondern ist hierbei eine Beleidigung wie "F*ck You!".


----------



## Incontemtio (4. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der Satz "Fi*k dich und deine Schlampe" kann hierbei nicht als sexuelle Aktion angesehen werden, sondern ist hierbei eine Beleidigung wie "F*ck You!".



Theoretisch könnte man die Aussage "Jede Frau ist eine Hure" auch als eine Beleidigung, die auf einen spezifische Person bezogen ist sehen, aber besonders sinnvoll ist das sicherlich nicht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte man die Aussage "Jede Frau ist eine Hure" auch als eine Beleidigung, die auf einen spezifische Person bezogen ist sehen, aber besonders sinnvoll ist das sicherlich nicht.



Schon das Wort "Jede" zerschlägt deinen Satz vollkommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (4. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Schon das Wort "Jede" zerschlägt deinen Satz vollkommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, denn wenn man unbedingt will kann das als eine übertriebene Pauschalisieurng angesehen werden.


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

Diese Texte sind ja lachhaft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mmmh, ich glaube mittlerweile , dass
es an der geistigen Reife liegt, dass sich manche
Leute assozial benehmen, weil sie solche Sachen
hören. Die Leute kommen wohl einfach nicht
damit klar und nehmen diese Zeug zu Ernst und
denken, dass es in der Wirklichkeit auch so läuft,
oder laufen sollte.

Das hier sind heftige Lyrics.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nein, denn wenn man unbedingt will kann das als eine übertriebene Pauschalisieurng angesehen werden.



Und selbst wenn es so wäre, wirkt es sich dennoch auf Kinder und Jugendliche aus.


----------



## Incontemtio (4. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn es so wäre, wirkt es sich dennoch auf Kinder und Jugendliche aus.



Sicherlich, deshalb gibt es ja auch bestimmt Alben, die bestimmte Altersfreigaben haben. Vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit diese Normen zu verschärfen, wozu aber zu sagen ist, dass Lurok damit recht hat, dass ein vernünftiger Mensch von über zehn Jahren sich nicht durch solche Liedtexte beeinflussen lassen sollte.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Sicherlich, deshalb gibt es ja auch bestimmt Alben, die bestimmte Altersfreigaben haben. Vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit diese Normen zu verschärfen, wozu aber zu sagen ist, dass Lurok damit recht hat, dass ein vernünftiger Mensch von über zehn Jahren sich nicht durch solche Liedtexte beeinflussen lassen sollte.



Beeinflussen vielleicht nicht. Sich aber daran festhalten. Wie schon mehrmals gesagt wurde, ist HipHop die Musik des Ghettos (Klingt komisch, ist aber so). Sie drücken sich damit aus und Leben auch oft danach.

Kein Wunder also, dass HipHopper diesen schlechten Ruf haben.


----------



## Incontemtio (4. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrmals gesagt wurde, ist HipHop die Musik des Ghettos (Klingt komisch, ist aber so). Sie drücken sich damit aus und Leben auch oft danach.



Deshalb muss man versuchen die Lebensumstände zu verändern und den menschen ein Perspektive zu geben.


----------



## Exilianus (4. April 2008)

Ich überspringe jetzt das geflame und btt.
Wiso Hip-Hop nicht in wow gehört wird?
Ganz einfach weil Spieler mit der Welt verschmelzen wollen und das geht halt mit Liedern von Blind Guardian, In Extremo und Nightwish besser als mit denen von Bushido usw..
Wiso?
Naja es geht nicht um die Texte sondern um das was Musik ausmacht die gespielte Musik. Da ich nicht weis wie weit die Gnome mit dem erfinden des Beatcomputer sind ist halt Gitarre besonders in Liedern wie The Bardsong  von Blind Guardian oder in The Islander von Nightwish besser für eine FANTASY-Welt gemacht als harte Beats


----------



## Rednoez (4. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ist noch lange nicht so heftig wie der von Vreen gepostete Titel.



Fakt ist,das es nunmal auch so nen Scheiss beim Metal gibt.

(Danke Lurock für das Befestigen meines Postings durch deinen Link: )

Das sollte mindestens so "heftig" wie der von Vreen gepostete Titel sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Deshalb muss man versuchen die Lebensumstände zu verändern und den menschen ein Perspektive zu geben.



Allerdings. Ihn aber ein "Überlebensstrang" zu geben ala Bushido und Massiv ist sicher die falsche Richtung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Fakt ist,das es nunmal auch so nen Scheiss beim Metal gibt.
> 
> (Danke Lurock für das Befestigen meines Postings durch deinen Link: )
> 
> ...



Achja, woher hast du eigentlich den Titel "Ten Fold"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exilianus (4. April 2008)

Fakt ist,das es nunmal auch so nen Scheiss beim Metal gibt.

(Danke Lurock für das Befestigen meines Postings durch deinen Link: )

Das sollte mindestens so "heftig" wie der von Vreen gepostete Titel sein rolleyes.gif

Gut und jetzt die frage der fragen kennt wer diese Band von der der Text ist??? Nein, dachte ich mir und wie viele Kiddys kennen Bushido und die Aggro Hüpfer?

Sry das ich zum geflame gekommen bin, tut mir echt Leid aber someone got to do it.

Gruß Exi


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Fakt ist,das es nunmal auch so nen Scheiss beim Metal gibt.
> (Danke Lurock für das Befestigen meines Postings durch deinen Link: )
> Das sollte mindestens so "heftig" wie der von Vreen gepostete Titel sein
> 
> ...


Fakt ist aber auch, dass es hier um Hopper geht, welche mit den
Texten anscheinend nicht klar kommen, wie schon gesagt nehmen
sie es zu Ernst und denken offenbar, dass diese beispielsweise
Frauenverachtung überall Realität wäre oder zumindest, dass es so
sein sollte und das ist falsch!

Aus meiner Sicht hängt es im Grunde genommen an der geistigen Reife.


----------



## Incontemtio (4. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Allerdings. Ihn aber ein "Überlebensstrang" zu geben ala Bushido und Massiv ist sicher die falsche Richtung.



Jede gesellschaftliche Gruppierung drückt ihr Lebensgefühl durch eine bestimmte Musik aus. Diese Musik ist aber nicht die Ursache für das Verhalten dieser Menschen sondern nur eine daraus resultierendes Identifikationsmedium. Die Musik zu unterbinden hat demnach keinen Sinn, da sie die Gruppe nicht zu ihrem verhalten animiert sondern nur parallel zu diesem das Verhalten wiederspiegelt.


----------



## Rednoez (4. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Achja, woher hast du eigentlich den Titel "Ten Fold"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Joa ein bisschen Googlen und das geht schon.Vorallem weil mein Musikverständniss auch Metal umfasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab jetzt auch bewusst kein so krasses Lied genommen,aber Lurock wollt ja da den Ruhm einheimsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Exilianus schrieb:


> Fakt ist,das es nunmal auch so nen Scheiss beim Metal gibt.
> 
> (Danke Lurock für das Befestigen meines Postings durch deinen Link: )
> 
> ...



Ich kenne die Band, höre sie auch gerne, allerdings ist mir der Titel kein Begriff.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Jede gesellschaftliche Gruppierung drückt ihr Lebensgefühl durch eine bestimmte Musik aus. Diese Musik ist aber nicht die Ursache für das Verhalten dieser Menschen sondern nur eine daraus resultierendes Identifikationsmedium. Die Musik zu unterbinden hat demnach keinen Sinn, da sie die Gruppe nicht zu ihrem verhalten animiert sondern nur parallel zu diesem das Verhalten wiederspiegelt.



Ich wollte damit eher sagen, dass diese Musik dazu ansport. Sie löst es nicht aus, verstärkt es allerdings. Beweisen kann ich dies nicht.


----------



## Exilianus (4. April 2008)

Hey wir wollen nicht sagen das etwas allein Gewalt auslöst. Ich erinnere mal an Killerspiele. Wie war das geschrei von uns "Zockern" groß als sie sagten das so etwas Gewalt verursacht.
Bin selber Metaler und kenne deswegen auch härtere Texte jedoch kann man nicht einfach in Elektronikfachgeschäft gehen und sich Carnibal Corpse Album kaufen. Wiso?? 1. 80% mal nit da. 2. in 5% der Fälle verlangen sie deinen Ausweis. Komme gerade aus so einem laden und wer steht vor mir in der Reihe 12 Jahre alter Bruder von einem Freund der sich irgendwas mit dem Achtung Eltern Jugendgefährdende Texte Sticker(ka wie der noch richtig heißt) kauft. Kassiererin lächelt ihn an und will von MIR für System of a Down den Perso sehen. Wenn jeder seinen Job anständig machen würde hätten wir nicht diese ganzen Möchtergern Gangster auf der Straße, über die sich sogar mein Hip Hop hörender Bekannter beschwert.


----------



## Rednoez (4. April 2008)

Exilianus schrieb:


> Gut und jetzt die frage der fragen kennt wer diese Band von der der Text ist??? Nein, dachte ich mir und wie viele Kiddys kennen Bushido und die Aggro Hüpfer?
> 
> Sry das ich zum geflame gekommen bin, tut mir echt Leid aber someone got to do it.
> 
> Gruß Exi



Und wie alt bist du bitte? Bist du einer dieser 666-Evil-muahhaha-Kiddies?

Jeder der wenigstens ein bissle Metal hört kennt Machine Head,selbst ich der Hopper.

Ten Fold ist vom Album Supercharger.


----------



## Exilianus (4. April 2008)

Naja noch 25 Tage bis zum 18.


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Und wie alt bist du bitte? Bist du einer dieser 666-Evil-muahhaha-Kiddies?
> Jeder der wenigstens ein bissle Metal hört kennt Machine Head,selbst ich der Hopper.


Es geht gar nicht um dein Machine Head, in dem von ihm Zitierten hattest du den
Link aus meinem vorherigen Post.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Ten Fold ist vom Album Supercharger.



Achso, auf der Spezial Edition. Hab die nimmer bekommen. ;(


----------



## Rednoez (4. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Es geht gar nicht um dein Machine Head, in dem von ihm Zitierten hattest du den
> Link aus meinem vorherigen Post.



Dann hab ichs falsch verstanden sry dafür...wenns so ist hat er recht...


----------



## Exilianus (4. April 2008)

Wtf ist ein 666-Evil-muahhaha-Kiddie.(google brachte auch keine hiefe)

Davon mal abgesehen dass das dumme 666 in den Raum wefen sinnlos ist weil ich Power Metaler bin.


----------



## luXz (4. April 2008)

das schlimmste daran ist das leute wie bushido das als musik verkaufen...


----------



## glacios (4. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> danke für den keks aber das meiste hab ich garnicht geschrieben,
> der komplette bereich über sexismus im hip hop und weibliche mc´s ist von eric dömming aus der berliner politikzeitung tendenz,
> der artikel hiess Sexismus im Hip Hop - Spiegel der Gesellschaft und is am 30.05.2007 veröffentlicht worden.


Ein Zitat ohne Quellenangabe nennt man Plagiat.


Vreen schrieb:


> ist seinerzeit lang und breit drüber diskutiert worden aber das ultimative wissen das die einschränkungen für  weibliche mc´s


Das muss man nicht verstehen oder?


Vreen schrieb:


> und weiter deine dogmatische erklärung das, da hip hop ja nunmal aus niedrigen gesellschaftlichen schichten kommt wo "der mann die hosen nunmal anhat" und man das daher auch nicht ändern sollte, hat und glaubt ausser dir wohl kaum einer.


Ich unterhalte mich nicht mit Leuten, die meinen Texten einen vollkommen falschen Sinn anhängen. Wo habe ich denn geschrieben, dass man nichts ändern soll?


----------



## glacios (4. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die Leute kommen wohl einfach nicht
> damit klar und nehmen diese Zeug zu Ernst und
> denken, dass es in der Wirklichkeit auch so läuft,
> oder laufen sollte.





Incontemtio schrieb:


> Sicherlich, deshalb gibt es ja auch bestimmt Alben, die bestimmte Altersfreigaben haben. Vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit diese Normen zu verschärfen, wozu aber zu sagen ist, dass Lurok damit recht hat, dass ein vernünftiger Mensch von über zehn Jahren sich nicht durch solche Liedtexte beeinflussen lassen sollte.


Endlich mal was gescheites in der Diskussion hier.
@Völligbuffed
Musik kann - ebenso wie Killerspiele etc - zu einer Verstärkung führen. Aber erstens - wie Incontemtio schon gesagt hatte - sollte dies auch durch effektive Altersfreigaben und Kontrollen einschränkbar sein. Was aber viel wichtiger ist: Verstärkungen/Kanalisierungen eines unerwünschten Zustands wird es immer geben, denn es gibt zuviele von Ihnen und alle von Ihnen zu verbieten, hieße die persönliche Freiheit auf 0 zuzuschneiden. Und selbst dann wäre das Problem nicht aus der Welt, denn eine Verstärkung kann nur dann auftreten, wenn es eine Basis (das eigentliche Problem) gibt. Bestes Beispiel ist die Grippe: Wir können die Symptome bekämpfen (Schnupfen etc.) und das bringt durchaus Besserung, die Grippe an sich ist deswegen aber nicht verschwunden. Wenn man also wirklich was verändern will, dann muss man das Problem bei der Wurzel packen, aber die steckt tief in der Erde und ist schwerer und vor allem unangenehmer zu finden als das Kraut, das aus ihr herauswächst.
Um mit dem Zitat eines weisen Mannes zu schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


Lurock schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht hängt es im Grunde genommen an der geistigen Reife.


----------



## luXz (4. April 2008)

altersbeschränkungen bringen bei killerspielen(geh ma css auf ein public server 60&% kiddiys) nichts und werden meiner meinung nach bei musik auch nichts bringen...


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> altersbeschränkungen bringen bei killerspielen(geh ma css auf ein public server 60&% kiddiys) nichts und werden meiner meinung nach bei musik auch nichts bringen...


Hier redet auch niemand von Altersbeschränkungen! Sondern Beschränkte jeden Alters sind das Problem!


----------



## glacios (4. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hier redet auch niemand von Altersbeschränkungen! Sondern Beschränkte jeden Alters sind das Problem!


Haha. Gutes Wortspiel!


luXz schrieb:


> altersbeschränkungen bringen bei killerspielen(geh ma css auf ein public server 60&% kiddiys) nichts und werden meiner meinung nach bei musik auch nichts bringen...


Je nachdem, wie sie umgesetzt werden schon. Besonders die Eltern müssten hinterher sein, dann würde plötzlich kein "Kiddie" mehr CS spielen.


----------



## Rednoez (4. April 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> das schlimmste daran ist das leute wie bushido das als musik verkaufen...



Dreh es wie du willst.Es ist Musik.Und zwar gute.Ob er ein guter Interpret ist und ob die Texte gut sind ist ne andere Frage.
Seine Instrumentals sind eigentlich ganz gut aufgechoppt und...ach vergessen wir sind ja hier nicht in nem Produzentenfroum,vergesst den letzten Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (5. April 2008)

Hier mal ein frauenverachtendes und primitives Lied für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Damit ihr auch mal seht, dass es anders geht. Und nicht alles nur über Huren, F*cken etc. geht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Hier mal ein frauenverachtendes und primitives Lied für euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Um es mal krass auszudrücken: Nur weil ein Jude nicht getötet wurde, bedeutet es nicht, dass der Rest auch nicht getötet wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (5. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Um es mal krass auszudrücken: Nur weil ein Jude nicht getötet wurde, bedeutet es nicht, dass der Rest auch nicht getötet wurde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ui das hätte man aber auch anders formulieren können. Natürlich, du hast schon Recht damit. Aber der Umkehrschluß wäre genauso falsch.
Also es liegt an dem jeweiligen Hörer: Er kann qualitativ hohen deutschen Rap hören, oder eben nicht. Aber das ganze Genre aufgrund eines Teils zu verurteilen ist falsch.
Tjo ich denke damit wäre alles gesagt zu dem Thema.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Ui das hätte man aber auch anders formulieren können. Natürlich, du hast schon Recht damit. Aber der Umkehrschluß wäre genauso falsch.


Deshalb auch "um es mal krass auszudrücken". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





glacios schrieb:


> Also es liegt an dem jeweiligen Hörer: Er kann qualitativ hohen deutschen Rap hören, oder eben nicht. Aber das ganze Genre aufgrund eines Teils zu verurteilen ist falsch.
> Tjo ich denke damit wäre alles gesagt zu dem Thema.



Würde ich auch sagen.


----------



## Lurock (5. April 2008)

1.


Lurock schrieb:


> Die Leute kommen wohl einfach nicht
> damit klar und nehmen diese Zeug zu Ernst und
> denken, dass es in der Wirklichkeit auch so läuft,
> oder laufen sollte.


2.


Lurock schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht hängt es im Grunde genommen an der geistigen Reife.


3.


glacios schrieb:


> Also es liegt an dem jeweiligen Hörer: Er kann qualitativ hohen deutschen Rap hören, oder eben nicht. Aber das ganze Genre aufgrund eines Teils zu verurteilen ist falsch.








glacios schrieb:


> Tjo ich denke damit wäre alles gesagt zu dem Thema.



Ich auch.


----------



## maggus (5. April 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Jeder der wenigstens ein bissle Metal hört kennt Machine Head,selbst ich der Hopper.



Vom Namen her kenne ich Machine Head sicherlich, wenn mich auch ihre Musik überhaupt nicht interessiert.
Und meine Vorlieben im Metal-Bereich sind nicht zu rar gesät.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (6. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Ein Zitat ohne Quellenangabe nennt man Plagiat.



man könnte es auch falle nennen




glacios schrieb:


> Wo habe ich denn geschrieben, dass man nichts ändern soll?



im grunde hast du nichts über das eigentlich thema geschrieben, du hast dich nur aufgeregt über mich da ich bushido nur kritisiere da ich hip hop allgemein hasse angeblich, ein avatarbild habe das in dem kontext schlimmer ist für kinder als der konsum frauenverachtender texte durch musik und wenn konkrete texte zu sprache kommen hast du nur die indizierungsflagge hochgehalten, als wäre auch wenn ein album indiziert wäre der künstler nicht verantwortlich für die aussagen.
mal ganz abgesehen von der tatsache das man indizierte produkte weiterhin käuflich erwerben kann, nur die ausstellung und bewerbung verboten ist.

aufs wesentliche reduziert sehe ich dabei folgendes:
ich kritisier bushido, als reaktion kritisiertst du mich ohne eine stellung zu den eigentlichen vorwürfen zu beziehen, du kritisierst nicht bushido sondern versuchst meine aussagen als kompletten quatsch darzustellen, selbst wenn auszüde daraus aus politwissenschaftlichen veröffentlichungen sind die deutschlandweit die runde gemacht haben ohne das irgendjemand so wie du das als unsinn dargestellt hat. 
aber du hast einen seiner texte in der signatur,
man muss nicht sherlok holmes heissen um aufgrund all dieser indizien zu vermuten das du ein bushidofan bist und versuchst ihn in schutz zu nehmen bzw die kritik an ihm mit behämmerten argumenten als absoluten quatsch darzustellen.


----------



## mayaku (6. April 2008)

Hui, welch vielschichtiges Thema.

Warum MMORPGler eher Metal etc. hören liegt wohl zum Teil auch an der Verbundeheit der Thematiken. Von MMORPG zu Mittelalterrock, Metal etc. ist es nicht weit (man beachte die Soundtracks der Spiele).

Ich persönlich würde nicht sagen, dass eine bestimmte Musikrichtung schrecklich ist oder eine andere die einzig wahre Kunstform, aber bei "Pornorap" bekomme ich das kalte Kotzen.
Hier mal ein gruseliger Sternbericht dazu: http://www.stern.de/politik/panorama/:Sexu...bel/582607.html

Mag sein, dass übertrieben wird, aber die Texte, die von Frauenarzt, Bushido etc. verfasst werden sind (was zumindest den Aspekt des Pornorap angeht), widerliche, frauenverachtende, Männer zu nichts als Schw**zen degradierende Ansammlungen von peinlichem Müll.

Kann man so niveaulos, so schamlos, so völlig verblödet sein und solchen Dreck mögen? Sind die Konsumenten dieser Musik wirklich von herumhurenden Weibern und hirnlos durch die Gegend vö**lnden vorpubertären Typen begeistert?

Wenn Gewalt Thema in Rap-Songs sind oder auch Sex, kann ich das verstehen und auch zum Teil gut heissen. Ich mag schließlich auch bestimmte Songs von Eminem, Lil'Kim und Missy Elliot, aber dieser peinliche Porno-Kram.
Wo ist die Finesse hin? Selbst wenn man Frauen oder Männer bewundert, die viele vom anderen Geschlecht ins Bett bekommen, sollte man doch wenigstens Stil haben.
Mit James Bond zu kommen mag etwas angestaubt wirken, aber dem hat es doch noch nicht mal Alice Schwartzer übel genommen, wenn er drei Frauen pro Film vernaschte.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich liebe Nine Inch Nails und da gibt es auch den einen oder anderen härteren Text zum Thema Sex, aber hier ist wenigstens noch der Kontext von Selbstfindung und teilweise auch philosophischen Themen und der Frage nach der Existenz Gottes enthalten, aber Pornorap ist doch wirklich nur dazu da irgendwelchen Vollidioten, die diesen Mist für bahre Münze nehmen das letzte Geld aus der tasche zu ziehen.
Wer glaubt denn bitte, dass ein Porno oder die Rap-Texte aus dem Leben gegriffen ist? Die Brüste von Pam sind übrigens auch echt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (6. April 2008)

erwartest du jetzt das ich den ganzen bericht lese?^^
ich hasse lesen xDD


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> erwartest du jetzt das ich den ganzen bericht lese?^^
> ich hasse lesen xDD


Tolle Vorraussetzung zur Führung einer Diskussion!
Man kann nicht mal mehr erwarten, dass sinnvolle
Beiträge auch gelesen werden, kein Wunder, dass
sich Manche über das Niveau hier beschweren!


----------



## Incontemtio (6. April 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> erwartest du jetzt das ich den ganzen bericht lese?^^



Man erwartet nur, dass der Diskussionspartner, wenn er gewillt ist sich weiter mit einem Thema auseinanderzusetzen die von seinem Gegenüber vorgebrachten Argumente (z.B. in Form von verlinkten Zeitungsartikeln) liest, da er ansonsten die Argumente des jeweils anderen ignoriert und die Diskussion von vorneherein keinen Zweck hat. 



luXz schrieb:


> ich hasse lesen xDD



Das sind natürlich die besten Voraussetzungen um in einem Textforum zu agieren.


----------



## glacios (6. April 2008)

@mayaku
Mein Gott. Warum verstehen die Wenigsten die Bedingung einer Diskussion: Sich auch mal die anderen Meinungen anhören und in deinem Fall einfach mal die letzten Seiten durchlesen. Du wiederholst genau das, was hier schon zigmal gesagt wurde. Willst du, dass die Diskussion in einer Endlosschleife endet? Ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch keine Lust mehr, intoleranten Leuten, die nur ihre eigene Meinung hören wollen, jedesmal dasselbe erklären zu müssen.

@Vreen
Für dich gilt genau das gleiche. Ich antworte nicht auf deine Threads? Kann sein, aber es liegt wohl evtl. daran, dass dasselbe schon 100 andere vor dir geschrieben haben. Lies erstmal die anderen Anworten von mir in dieser Diskussion und deine Fragen sollten geklärt sein.
Und wenn du meine Texte nicht verstehst/verstehen willst, dann zitier mich bitte auch nicht und interpretiere es dann falsch.
Du kannst jetzt von mir aus schreiben, was du willst, ich bin endgültig raus aus diesem Thread. Kein Bock mehr ständig diesselbe Scheiße von verblendeten Moralpredigern zu lesen.


----------



## mayaku (6. April 2008)

@ glacios
(Ich bin intolerant, weil ich es menschenunwürdig finde, wenn Vergewaltigungen glorifiziert werden?
Ok, dann bin ich gern intolerant!)
By the way ist es nun mal meine Meinung, dass die Musik von Bushido und Konsorten Dreck ist. Eine andere als meine Meinung kann und will ich nicht äußern, da musst Du mir nichts erklären, das kann ich schon ganz gut und wenn ich damit nur vorher bereits Gesagtes wiederhole, dann spricht das doch einfach nur dafür, dass auch andere meiner Meinung sind.
Lustig, dass immer die Überheblichen und Intolerantesten so laut nach Toleranz rufen und ihre achso übermäßige Überlegenheit durch Belehrungen demonstrieren wollen.
(Keine Ahnung, ob Du das wirklich bist, Du kommst nur so rüber und da Du noch nicht mal in irgendeiner Form konkret auf meinen Post eingegangen bist, kann ich mir auch kein anderen Bild bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt von Dir machen)

Natürlich muss man den Stern-Artikel nicht lesen.
Ich fand den Inhalt nur unglaublich schockierend, denn er zeigt, dass die Porno-Rapper nur ein Signal für eine bestimmte Entwicklung in den unteren Schichten der Gesellschaft ist.
Wenn Eltern sich mit ihren 6jährigen Kindern die härtesten Pornos gemeinsam reinziehen und Mama nicht dagegen hat, wenn Söhnchen und Freunde ihr beim Sex mit ständig wechselnden Partnern zusieht, sollte man da nicht schockiert sein?

Ok, man kann mir vorwerfen, dass ich etwas vom Thema abgekommen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber schön zu sehen, dass auch in einem Spieleforum noch einigermaßen solche kontroversen Themen diskutierbar sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Für alle Lesefaulen hier noch ein Videobericht von polylux dazu: http://www.polylog.tv/videothek/videocast/6480/

Im Übrigen sind die einzig "Schuldigen" genauso wie bei "Killerspielen" die Eltern! Ich als Erwachsene kann entscheiden, was für mich Dreck ist und was nicht, Kinder können das noch nicht. Wer 12jährigen indizierte Spiele oder Pornos in die Hand gibt ist der eigentlich Schuldige.
Von mir aus können die Rapper produzieren bis sie umfallen, aber es geht hier darum, dass den Eltern ihre Kinder sowas von egal sein müssen.
**Das** ist, was schockiert! Nicht das Dumgelalle der Rapper!


----------



## Szyslak (7. April 2008)

Juhu schon wieder so ein Thread.

Ich finde es fantastisch, dass jedentag mindesten ein Thread aufgemacht wird der diese Themathik beinhaltet und man immer wieder das Gleiche lesen kann.

Egal, the show must go on. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Meine Musik > alle Musik!
Hier ein Bsp:


----------



## Vreen (7. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> @VreenLies erstmal die anderen Anworten von mir in dieser Diskussion und deine Fragen sollten geklärt sein.




ich hab ja auch nix besseres zu tun als mir seitenweise die meinungen irgendwelcher 13 jährigen dummbratzen zum thema bushido durch zu lesen.


----------



## Vreen (7. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> @VreenLies erstmal die anderen Anworten von mir in dieser Diskussion und deine Fragen sollten geklärt sein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osse (7. April 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Ich hasse Metal, Punk und so Sachen, welcher Hip Hop- Raphörer tut das nicht? So gesehen könnt ich jetzt auch im Handelschat jede einzelne Metalband flamen - tu ich aber nicht. Lass sie einfach reden, just don´t give a fuck!
> 
> Gruß,



ist ja schön, daß du das nicht tust... aber warum gleich mehrere musikrichtungen hassen? brauchst es dir ja nicht anhören... aber ist dein verlust. 

und wenn du wirklich hiphop magst anstatt nur rap zu hören, sollte dir klar sein warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. April 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Ich hasse Metal, Punk und so Sachen, welcher Hip Hop- Raphörer tut das nicht?[...]


ich


----------



## Incontemtio (7. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich



Du bist Hip Hop-, Rap-Hörer?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du bist Hip Hop-, Rap-Hörer?


da ich auch hip-hop/rap höre würd ich doch mal ja sagen http://www.lastfm.de/user/riesentrolli


----------



## Incontemtio (7. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da ich auch hip-hop/rap höre würd ich doch mal ja sagen http://www.lastfm.de/user/riesentrolli



Hast recht und hörst gute Musik.


----------



## -$sIpaN$- (28. April 2008)

Schau dir mal die ganzen leute an die Bushido und co. hören .... Zum großteil Jugendliche Ausländer. ( btw. nein ich habe nichts gegen ausländer den ich bin selber einer ) Frag diese Leute mal ob sie WoW spielen und dann Frag die Normalos ob die spielen. Du wirst drauf kommen das eindeutig mehr Normales als Jugendliche Ausländer WoW spielen. Klar gibt es auch welche die spielen, zb Bushido .. und da gibt es auch mehr . Aber diese Generation von Heute hat einfach besseres zu tun als Stundenlang in der Bude zu Hocken und WoW zu spielen. Und ich sage das aus eigener Erfahrung den die meisten meiner Freunde sind Ausländer und ich bin der Einzige in Meinem Freundeskreis der WoW spielt. Es wird hat nur noch drausen auf der Straße abgehängt und nur Scheiße gemacht.

in diesem Sinne, MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

-$sIpaN$- schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die ganzen leute an die Bushido und co. hören .... Zum großteil Jugendliche Ausländer. ( btw. nein ich habe nichts gegen ausländer den ich bin selber einer ) Frag diese Leute mal ob sie WoW spielen und dann Frag die Normalos ob die spielen. Du wirst drauf kommen das eindeutig mehr Normales als Jugendliche Ausländer WoW spielen. Klar gibt es auch welche die spielen, zb Bushido .. und da gibt es auch mehr . *Aber diese Generation von Heute hat einfach besseres zu tun als Stundenlang in der Bude zu Hocken und WoW zu spielen.* Und ich sage das aus eigener Erfahrung den die meisten meiner Freunde sind Ausländer und ich bin der Einzige in Meinem Freundeskreis der WoW spielt. *Es wird hat nur noch drausen auf der Straße abgehängt und nur Scheiße gemacht.*



Die Generation von heute sind jugendliche Ausländer die auf der Straße rumhängen und Scheiße machen?

Mmmh, sollte man vllt nicht verallgemeinern, aber zumindest auf meine Gegend trifft das zu. Du scheinst es erfasst zu haben...


----------



## Nevad (28. April 2008)

Bushido und der Rest dieser "Gangsterrapper" ist einfach nur lächerlich.Die Texte sind sinnfrei,vielleicht auch gewaltfördernd(kommt auf die Person an,die es hört).Aber Deutschrap à la Beginner,Samy Deluxe,Eißfeldt usw. finde ich richtig gut,weil sie es in ihren Texten einfach auf den Punkt bringen und auch witzig und albern sind.Das liegt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zur Jugend:Nicht alle Ausländer gammeln den ganzen Tag auf den Straßen rum(wobei ich das noch besser finde,als den ganzen Tag alleine vorm PC zu hocken bei gutem Wetter!).Es gibt viele,die auch andere "Hobbies" haben und nicht auf der Hauptschule sind(unsere Hauptschule ist fast durchgehend mit Ausländern belegt).Der Gangsterrap repräsentiert auch diese coole neue Modeerscheinung(Dolce and Gabanna,alles glitzert,jeden Tag auf Solarium,damit man schlimmer aussieht wie ein Toast..der ganze Mainstreamquatsch also).Das brauchen halt die Kinder die sonst keine Aufmerksamkeit bekämen.


----------



## Dargun (28. April 2008)

hmmm....bushido....wer iss das? muss man den kennen? kann man das essen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein kleiner scherz....bushido mag ich mal garnicht....generell seinen schlag nicht!
das ist für mich keine musik. das ist nen witz ^^


da hör ich mir lieber onkelz an....das ist noch musik! und nicht sone mukke von nem 29(ka wie alt er ist) jährigen der einmal harter gangster spielt...und da wieder was fürs herz singt -.- ....


So Long


----------



## Buddits (28. April 2008)

Zu sagen: eine Musikrichtung ist scheiße hat meistens mit unwissenheit zu tun. Ich persönlich bin auch kein Rap-fan und höre keinen. Dennoch: Es gibt auch guten Rap. Was mich stört ist dieser "überfette Gangsta-rap"...

warum? Hirnlos, sinnlos, niveaulos


----------



## Incontemtio (28. April 2008)

Buddits schrieb:


> warum? Hirnlos, sinnlos, niveaulos



Und du bist die Autorität, die bestimmen kann was "hirnlos", "sinnlos" oder "niveaulos" ist?


----------



## Dargun (29. April 2008)

Buddits schrieb:


> warum? Hirnlos, sinnlos, niveaulos




richtig! das isses mal 1000%ig!


----------



## Maximolider (29. April 2008)

so,einmal kurz zurück zum "gangstarap"....
geht für mich garnicht,bin mit 35 aber wohl aunicht die zielgruppe,und so scheint es gerade in den spielen,selbst wow,vielen zu gehen.....
ich komme selbst aus einem ghetto mitten im ruhrgebiet,und es ist dort in den letzten 10 jahren eindeutig schlimmer geworden was gewaltbereitschaft etc. angeht...ob die musik dafür ein auslöser ist lasse ich mal dahingestellt,einen positiven einfluß auf die "jugend" hat sie sicherlich nicht,wenn gewalt und bildungsboykott verherlicht wird,"alda,isch komm auch so anen benz,ich schwör...."
aber mal einen satz zu einigen anderen hier,die noch die frechheit besitzen und meinen,die onkels wären besser....hallo?gehts noch?warum haben die solange auf dem index gestanden und wurden von allen musiksendern boykotiert? eben! und das sie hinterher kein rechtsradikales gedankengut mehr verbreitet haben hat ihnen niemand abgenommen,und das zu recht,ein paar konzerte gegen rechts reichen da nicht...!

also...erst denken,dann schreiben,dann vieleicht posten.....ich weiss nicht,was schlimmer ist,gangstarap oder gedankengut alla onkels...:-(

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Incontemtio (29. April 2008)

Maximolider schrieb:


> ich komme selbst aus einem ghetto mitten im ruhrgebiet,und es ist dort in den letzten 10 jahren eindeutig schlimmer geworden was gewaltbereitschaft etc. angeht...ob die musik dafür ein auslöser ist lasse ich mal dahingestellt,einen positiven einfluß auf die "jugend" hat sie sicherlich nicht,wenn gewalt und bildungsboykott verherlicht wird,"alda,isch komm auch so anen benz,ich schwör...."



Es gibt vieles was einen "schlechten Einfluss" auf die Jugend hat, Computerspiele, Filme, Bücher, Zeitungen, Medien im Allgemeinen und eben auf Musik (aber nicht nur "Gangsta-Rap). 



Maximolider schrieb:


> warum haben die solange auf dem index gestanden und wurden von allen musiksendern boykotiert? eben! und das sie hinterher kein rechtsradikales gedankengut mehr verbreitet haben hat ihnen niemand abgenommen,und das zu recht,ein paar konzerte gegen rechts reichen da nicht...!



Ein wunderbares Zitat aus dem offiziellen WoW-Forum (Off-Topic) von meinem "Lieblingsposter" Purecynicism: 

_[...]
Von ihrer Musik mag man halten was man will (und ich mag tatsächlich den einen oder anderen Song von denen), aber was anderes als "amüsant" ist so ein "Geschichtsverlauf":

- Teenager im Alter zwischen 15 und 17 rotzen stumpfsinnige Texte auf ein Demoband

- Irgendwer entschließt sich Platten mit denen aufzunehmen und die haben sogar Erfolg. Die "rechte" Gesinnung spielt keine großartige Rolle bzw. wird schlicht nicht wahrgenommen

- Die Jungs spielen auf entsprechend rechtsgelagerten Konzerten neben Leuten, die vom Verfassungschutz observiert werden und deren Lieder allesamt auf dem Index stehen

- Auftritte im "rechten" Umfeld werden immer seltener, die Musik bleibt weiterhin vergleichsweise "einfach", die Texte "hart" ... Selbst die linksorientierte "Bildungselite" an Gymnasien läuft reihenweise mit Tourshirts der Onkelz rum.

- "Spektakuläre" Reportagen von Stern, Spiegel oder auch Bild "öffnen" die Augen über die "böse" Vergangenheit der Onkelz (die mittlerweile doch schon 4 bis 5 Jahre zurückliegt ... "Diskussionen" wie diese werden geführt.

- Die Onkelz gestehen mehrmals die Fehler der Vergangenheit ein, werden von der rechten Szene auch gern mal als "Verräter" beschimpft, aber das öffentliche Interesse ist wieder nahe 0 ... Alben gibt's trotzdem weitere (also kauft irgendwer das Zeug). Die linke "Bildungselite" rennt teilweise noch immer mit den Onkelz-Tourshirts umher

- "Pünktlich" zum 10-jährigen Jubiläum ... gräbt die Presse das "Na.zitum" der Onkelz erneut aus. Wieder "Diskussionen" wie diese. Die Musik ist irgendwie noch immer die selbe.

- Das Spiel wiederholt sich in ungefährem 5 Jahresrythmus, vielleicht sogar von den Betroffenen mitinsziniert. Zwischendrin werden immer mal wieder in kleinerem Umfang "Diskussionen" dieser Art in Internetforen geführt. Das "Ergebnis" ist immer das selbe: Fans bleiben Fans. Überzeugte Na.zigegner bezweifeln die Läuterung und die Musik ist noch immer was sie immer war.

- Nach 25 Jahren hören die Onkelz "endlich" auf. Und wieder die ohnehin fällige "Diskussion" um deren "Na.zivergangenheit" ...

... Jetzt könnte man meinen, dass das Ganze damit auch "endlich" gegessen ist, aber nein ... noch immer werden die kleinen Internetdiskussionen geführt ...

Bleibt abzuwarten, ob im Jahr 2010 die nächste große Pressekampagne kommt.

Von daher ein kleines "Spiel" mit einem geradezu philosphisch wirkenden Songtext der Onkelz:

Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit
nichts bleibt wie es war
nur vier Jungs aus Frankfurt
sind schon lange lange da
die Welt hat uns verlangt
sie hat nichts Besseres verdient
habt ihr noch nicht erkannt
warum es Boehse Onkelz gibt_


----------



## Silenzz (3. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Bushido und der Rest dieser "Gangsterrapper" ist einfach nur lächerlich.Die Texte sind sinnfrei,vielleicht auch gewaltfördernd(kommt auf die Person an,die es hört).Aber Deutschrap à la Beginner,Samy Deluxe,Eißfeldt usw. finde ich richtig gut,weil sie es in ihren Texten einfach auf den Punkt bringen und auch witzig und albern sind.Das liegt mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also du findest z.B. Sammy Deluxe besser, weil er nicht über Gewalt rappt (was er, soweit ich weiß auch tut) sondern darüber, das Gras bzw Weed etc rauchen gut ist...
Hier mal n Text von ihm:


Sammy Deluxe - Ich Rauch Mein Ganja 

Du gehörst also auch zu diesem kriminellen Pack
Ey hör mal zu:

Ich rauch mein Ganja den ganzen Tag ganz egal wer auch immer was dagegen sagt,
rauch so lange bis ich selbst nicht mehr mag tu niemanden was und werde trotzdem angeklagt.
No!
Ich rauch mein Ganja den ganzen Tag ganz egal wer auch immer was dagegen sagt,
rauch so lange bis ich selbst nicht mehr mag
Ganja muss legal sein wenn man mich fragt.

Wie viel Leute rauchen was glaubst du?
Sag nicht nur ein Paar denn du zählst selbst schon dazu,plus Mir und Karl Moit macht das schon ein Trio,die Menschen rauchen schon seit langem,vor König Salamun.
Egal ob Jugendlicher Skater oder S Klasse Buser ob Pokalgewinner oder Hoffnungsloser Looser,die Menschheit raucht Gras quer durch die Bank,wir sind nicht alle kriminell und schon garnicht alle krank!

Ich rauch mein Ganja den ganzen Tag ganz egal wer auch immer was dagegen sagt,
rauch so lange bis ich selbst nicht mehr mag tu niemanden was und werde trotzdem angeklagt.
No!
Ich rauch mein Ganja den ganzen Tag ganz egal wer auch immer was dagegen sagt,
rauch so lange bis ich selbst nicht mehr mag
Ganja muss legal sein wenn man mich fragt.

Mein Tabak und noch mal ein Blättchen ja! Genau an diesem lauschigen Plätzchen ja,da rauchen wir erstmal ein Tütchen.Ich hab auch noch ein paar gute Blütchen!

Wieso lässt man uns nicht einfach in ruh?
Mit rauchern hat man doch nie ärger.
Wir chillen und trippen nie auf Pillen No,No
sind denkbar und keine Berserker.
Wieso gibts Alkohol im Supermarkt? Und Ganja nur illegal beim Dealer? So passiern so definiert boah is doch Quark,gib mir das Weed und behalt dein Tequila.

Ich rauch mein Ganja den ganzen Tag ganz egal wer auch immer was dagegen sagt,
rauch so lange bis ich selbst nicht mehr mag tu niemanden was und werde trotzdem angeklagt.
No!
Ich rauch mein Ganja den ganzen Tag ganz egal wer auch immer was dagegen sagt,
rauch so lange bis ich selbst nicht mehr mag
Ganja muss legal sein wenn man mich fragt.

Ein kurzer, verachtener, verständnissloser blick. Du denkst ich bin nen Junky und ich gib mir gerad nen Kick. Doch wenn ich meinen Splif zieh,
bin ich ich und bleib fit. Komm wir tanzen um die wette und wenn du kannst kommst du mit.
Deutsche Bauern rauchen schon vor Hunderten von Jahren, Pflanzen die Knospen auf ihrer Farm und heute schlägt man hier wegen einem Tütchen alarm. Man ich bin nicht kriminell schade keinem und bin zahm. Ich hab schon Leute rauchen sehn, wo ich selbst kaum glauben konnte, Staatsanwälte, Polizisten, Sportler und auch Torman.Dann durch alle Altersklassen und durch alle Orte in die City oder Uni oder die Heime von Senioren.

Ganja ist nicht gefährlich und tut niemanden weh! Es macht dich auch nicht ehrlich, wie das Teufels weißer Schnee. Schadet keiner Seele und der Welt schon garnicht, OK?
Mit Ganja wird man höchstens ehrlich und so ruhig wie die See.

Ich rauch mein Ganja den ganzen Tag ganz egal wer auch immer was dagegen sagt,
rauch so lange bis ich selbst nicht mehr mag tu niemanden was und werde trotzdem angeklagt.
No!
Ich rauch mein Ganja den ganzen Tag ganz egal wer auch immer was dagegen sagt,
rauch so lange bis ich selbst nicht mehr mag
Ganja muss legal sein wenn man mich fragt.

Hahaha wie lustig...-.-'
Aber ich denke mal, das die Leute die hier meinen, das die Jugendlichen Kriminellen (egal ob Deutscher, oder Ausländer) mehr auf der Straße hocken warum?
Zuhause ist es ehh Langweilig, also mit Freunden ab auf die Straße und irgend ein "Opfer" abziehn, ich empfinde es nicht als richtig, trotzdem komme ich mit total vielen Ausländern aus, die ich inzwischen zu meinen besten Freunden zählen würde, klar es gibt immer einen der einen draufsetzt und es damit übertreibt, aber viele sind eigentlich auch ganz normale Jungs die ganz lieb sind.
Das weniger "Gangsta-kids" (zu denen ich mich zum Teil auch dazuzählen würde, Kleidung, Musik etc. höre und trage ich auch, aber macht mich das direkt zu einem schlechten Menschen?) WoW zocken, stimmt schon, von meinen Ausländischen Freunden zockt nur einer WoW, aber hat auch Spaß daran.


----------



## Nevad (3. Mai 2008)

Samy Deluxe nimmt vieles auf den Arm,du darfst einfach nicht alles ernst nehmen.Der macht auch gute Texte und keine "Alles ist Ghetto-Scheiße".Es ist einfach nicht so,dass die Jugend nur Leute verprügelt und auf der Straße rumhängt,wie von den "Rappern" beschrieben.


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß nicht genau, was zwei User hier geritten hat - aber ich hab eben mehrere Beiträge mit Text-Auszügen und Zitaten entfernt. 

Diskussion ist ein schöner Thread-Titel, jedoch achtet bitte darauf, welche Inhalte ihr hier vorbringt - vergesst nicht die Netiquette.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, was zwei User hier geritten hat - aber ich hab eben mehrere Beiträge mit Text-Auszügen und Zitaten entfernt.
> 
> Diskussion ist ein schöner Thread-Titel, jedoch achtet bitte darauf, welche Inhalte ihr hier vorbringt - vergesst nicht die Netiquette.



Erm ZAM? Da frage ich mich allerdings, was das jetzt hier soll.

1. Die Indizierung des Albums "Der Nette Mann" ist ausgelaufen. Textzeilen aus diesem Album darf man demnach wohl ohne schlechtes Gewissen preis geben.

2. Was Vreen da Zitiert hat, war vielleicht nicht anstandsgemäß, aber gewiss nur Teil einer Diskussion.

Warum du allerdings meine Posts gelöscht hast, ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## Incontemtio (3. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Warum du allerdings meine Posts gelöscht hast, ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich bitte um Aufklärung.



Ach weißt, wäre ich hier Moderator solltest du dich wunder, wenn ich alle deine Postings löschen würde nur um deine unsägliche Signatur nicht mehr lesen zu müssen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ach weißt, wäre ich hier Moderator solltest du dich wunder, wenn ich alle deine Postings löschen würde nur um deine unsägliche Signatur nicht mehr lesen zu müssen.



Na zum Glück ist mir deine Meinung Schnurz-Piep-Egal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (3. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na zum Glück ist mir deine Meinung Schnurz-Piep-Egal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es hätte mich gewundert, wenn es anders wäre.


----------



## Vreen (3. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Erm ZAM? Da frage ich mich allerdings, was das jetzt hier soll.
> 
> 1. Die Indizierung des Albums "Der Nette Mann" ist ausgelaufen. Textzeilen aus diesem Album darf man demnach wohl ohne schlechtes Gewissen preis geben.




die texte sind halt widerlich, verletzend und menschenverachtend,
man brauch in manchen fällen halt nichtmal die bpjs um das zu merken.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> die texte sind halt widerlich, verletzend und menschenverachtend,
> man brauch in manchen fällen halt nichtmal die bpjs um das zu merken.



Ich habe lediglich "Fussball '84"  und "Böhse Onkelz" zitiert. Was du in diesen Texten "widerlich, verletztend und menschenverachtend" findest, würde ich gerne mal wissen.

Die Texte, die du gepostet hast, waren es, ohne Zweifel. Dennoch bleibt die Frage, warum ZAM meinen Post gelöscht hat.


----------



## Vreen (3. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich "Fussball '84"  und "Böhse Onkelz" zitiert. Was du in diesen Texten "widerlich, verletztend und menschenverachtend" findest, würde ich gerne mal wissen.
> 
> Die Texte, die du gepostet hast, waren es, ohne Zweifel. Dennoch bleibt die Frage, warum ZAM meinen Post gelöscht hat.




ich red von denen die ich gepostet habe,
das sind die die du die ganze zeit legitimierst und sagst das des es so falsch ist die onkelz "nur" auf eben diese 2 texte zu reduzieren.

und deine texte hat er wahrscheinlich gelöscht weil das ganze sonst keinen sinn mehr ergeben hätte.


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> und deine texte hat er wahrscheinlich gelöscht weil das ganze sonst keinen sinn mehr ergeben hätte.



Genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich red von denen die ich gepostet habe,
> das sind die die du die ganze zeit legitimierst und sagst das des es so falsch ist die onkelz "nur" auf eben diese 2 texte zu reduzieren.
> 
> und deine texte hat er wahrscheinlich gelöscht weil das ganze sonst keinen sinn mehr ergeben hätte.



Ich legitimiere diese von dir geposteten Texte keinesfalls. Wie du vielleicht in meiner Signatur sehen kannst, kann ich Rechte genausowenig leiden, wie Linke.

Und ja, ich denke, dass es falsch ist, die Onkelz für rechts zu halten, nur weil sie vor langer, langer Zeit 2 Ausländerfeindliche/patriotistische Texte verfasst haben.

Schließlich haben sie sich davon distanziert und dies auch zur Genüge bewiesen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein erster Post hätte dennoch Sinn ergeben, ZAM. Das musst du wohl oder übel eingestehen. Schließlich habe ich auf ein anderen User geantwortet, nicht auf Vreen.


----------



## Incontemtio (3. Mai 2008)

"Widerliche"  und "verletzende" Textpassagen in den von dir zitierten Liedern zu finden ist nicht schwer.  

Wie wärs mit: "_Laßt uns unsre Fahne hissen, unserem Gegner vor die Füße pissen _"?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> "Widerliche"  und "verletzende" Textpassagen in den von dir zitierten Liedern zu finden ist nicht schwer.
> 
> Wie wärs mit: "_Laßt uns unsre Fahne hissen, unserem Gegner vor die Füße pissen _"?



Tja, da wäre nur das Problem, dass nicht alle die gleiche Grenze von "wiederlich" und "verletztend" haben, wie Du. Aber ein dicken GZ für dich, dass du dich extra nochmal auf die Suche nach den Liedtexten gemacht hast nur um dich wieder zu Wort melden zu können.


----------



## Incontemtio (3. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tja, da wäre nur das Problem, dass nicht alle die gleiche Grenze von "wiederlich" und "verletztend" haben, wie Du.



Sagte ich, dass ich sie für verletzend halten würde? Ich sagte nur, dass man durchaus Textpassagen aus den von dir zitieren Liedern als "widerlich" und/oder "verletzend"  einstufen könnte. 



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Aber ein dicken GZ für dich, dass du dich extra nochmal auf die Suche nach den Liedtexten gemacht hast nur um dich wieder zu Wort melden zu können.



Das klingt jetzt so als würde ich nur meinen Geltungsdrang befriedigen wollen und würde deshalb geradezu manisch nach Gelegenheiten suchen um "mich zu Wort zu melden".


----------



## Vreen (3. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich legitimiere diese von dir geposteten Texte keinesfalls. Wie du vielleicht in meiner Signatur sehen kannst, kann ich Rechte genausowenig leiden, wie Linke.
> 
> Und ja, ich denke, dass es falsch ist, die Onkelz für rechts zu halten, nur weil sie vor langer, langer Zeit 2 Ausländerfeindliche/patriotistische Texte verfasst haben.
> 
> Schließlich haben sie sich davon distanziert und dies auch zur Genüge bewiesen.




sorry aber ich fahr da ne andere politik,
du fährst offenbar mehr so die schweiz taktik (wie geil das in dem zusammenhang passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
dein text in der signatur der irgendwie gegen die antifaschisten wie auch die rechten gerichtet ist enthält keinerlei politische begründung, zumindest was die rechten angeht.
das kann man auslegen wie man will.
ich persönlich denke nur das man ne politisch aktive gruppe die sich explizit gegen faschismus und politisch aktive faschisten versteht anders bewerten muss als rassisten und neofaschisten, für mich ist aktiver faschismus ein verbrechen und kein kavaliersdelikt.

und ne band die mit texten wie Txxxxx Rxxx und Dxxxxxxxxxx den Dxxxxxx bekannt geworden ist bleibt für mich ne politisch höchst verdächtige angelegenheit die man nicht glorifizieren darf, vor allem nicht auf öffentlichen foren.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Sagte ich, dass ich sie für verletzend halten würde? Ich sagte nur, dass man durchaus Textpassagen aus den von dir zitieren Liedern als "widerlich" und/oder "verletzend"  einstufen könnte.



Der von dir geschriebene Text:



Incontemtio schrieb:


> "Widerliche"  und "verletzende" Textpassagen in den von dir zitierten Liedern zu finden ist nicht schwer.



lässt keinen anderen Schluss zu, als zu denken, dass du diese wiederlich und verletztend findest. Wenn ich dich nun falsch verstanden habe, dann tut es mir leid, allerdings ändert das nichts an der Sache.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt so als würde ich nur meinen Geltungsdrang befriedigen wollen und würde deshalb geradezu manisch nach Gelegenheiten suchen um "mich zu Wort zu melden".



Tja, so sieht es für mich aus, ja.



Vreen schrieb:


> sorry aber ich fahr da ne andere politik,
> du fährst offenbar mehr so die schweiz taktik (wie geil das in dem zusammenhang passt
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, überleg mal so: Würdest du einen extrem langen Text in deine Signatur schreiben, nur um Leute zu frieden zu stellen, die es ganz genau nehmen?
Das Lied, was ich in meiner Signatur zu sehen ist, ist eine Abrechnung mit den zwei Komponenten AntiFa und die Rechtenszene. Das man dort exakte Begründungen erwartet, haltet ich für zu viel. Doch wenn du willst, dann suche ich dir gerne einen passenden Artikel raus, der die Geschichte, die zu diesem Lied geführt hat, erklärt.



Vreen schrieb:


> und ne band die mit texten wie Txxxxx Rxxx und Dxxxxxxxxxx den Dxxxxxx bekannt geworden ist bleibt für mich ne politisch höchst verdächtige angelegenheit die man nicht glorifizieren darf, vor allem nicht auf öffentlichen foren.



Wer sagt, dass du sie glorifizieren sollst? Mich macht es bloß wütend, dass Leute immernoch denken, die Onkelz wären rechts, obwohl sie das oft genug wiederlegt haben.

Und um mal einen Vergleich aufzustellen, ist ein Jugendlicher, der mit 16-17 Jahren etwas geklaut hat, für dich mit 30-35 immernoch ein gemeiner Dieb, wenn er oftmals gezeigt hat, dass er sich geändert hat und es bereut?


----------



## Zachrid (3. Mai 2008)

Ich denke, der Grund warum "Deutschrap" in WoW so unbeliebt ist, ist die Tatsache dass die Schnittmenge zwischen "MMORPG-Nerd" und "Baggypants-Träger" winzig ist. Außerdem: Die meisten Leute die WoW spielen sind doch etwas älter sind als die Zielgruppe, welche diese Musik hört.

Als ich zu jemanden auf der RPC meinte: 
"Ich verstehe nicht, was die Jugendlichen von heute an dieser (zensiert)-Musik finden, ich finde die grauenhaft. Die Texte haben keine vernünftige Aussagen mehr, Gesangskunst kann man das auch nicht nennen und an dem Musikstil an sich kann ich auch nichts finden."

Seine Antwort traf mich wie eine Dampfwalze im Tiefflug:
"Du wirst alt."

Ich befürchte er hat recht.


----------



## Vreen (3. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Naja, überleg mal so: Würdest du einen extrem langen Text in deine Signatur schreiben, nur um Leute zu frieden zu stellen, die es ganz genau nehmen?



dann würde ich aber an deiner stelle auch nicht darauf verweisen und schreiben



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie du vielleicht in meiner Signatur sehen kannst, kann ich Rechte genausowenig leiden, wie Linke.





VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass du sie glorifizieren sollst? Mich macht es bloß wütend, dass Leute immernoch denken, die Onkelz wären rechts, obwohl sie das oft genug wiederlegt haben.



was interessiert es dich überhaupt ob die rechts sind wenn du sie nicht glorifizierst?
dir ist es unheimlich wichtig das bloss niemand behauptet sie sind rechts und ich frag mich warum,
und meiner ansicht nach ist jemand dem es so wichtig ist klar zu stellen das sie nicht rechts sind nicht wirklich in der unabhängigen position ist hier darüber in der form so zu diskutieren und dich für deine vorstellung einer "unabhängigen" meinung über die onkelz zu bemühen



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und um mal einen Vergleich aufzustellen, ist ein Jugendlicher, der mit 16-17 Jahren etwas geklaut hat, für dich mit 30-35 immernoch ein gemeiner Dieb, wenn er oftmals gezeigt hat, dass er sich geändert hat und es bereut?



völlig verdrehtes und ultradummes beispiel, klar ist jemand der mal was geklaut hat 25 jahre später kein gemeiner dieb mehr, diebstahl bewerte ich persönlich aber auch ganz anders.
festzuhalten bleibt das zum beispiel jemand der mal jemanden umgebracht hat sein leben lang ein mörder oder totschläger bleibt, ob er es wirklich bereut oder nicht, genauso wie ein vergewaltiger ein vergewaltiger bleibt.
und wenn entschieden wird das sie lange genug "gebüsst" haben sollen sie auch ihr leben weiterleben dürfen,
aber man sollte als konsequenz wissen dürfen mit wem man es zu tun hat, nötig oder nicht.
und das bezieht sich direkt auf dich, deine argumentation lässt direkt darauf schliessen das du angeblich weisst, das die onkelz sich geändert haben.

ein vergewaltiger oder mörder sollte vielleicht nicht unbedingt kindergärtner werden dürfen, 
und ne band die so ne vergangenheit hatte wird für mich nie unbedenklich sein und ein medium darstellen was jeder ohne kritik und kontroverse konsumieren sollte.
und zwar aus dem grund das ich aktiven faschismus als verbrechen ansehe, eben wie diese texte für mich kein kavaliersdelikt darstellen,
und auch wenn der vergleich mörder/faschist natürlich ziemlich hinkt, es bleibt für mich ein verbrechen und liegt im selben schema


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> dann würde ich aber an deiner stelle auch nicht darauf verweisen und schreiben



Das dargestellte Zitat soll bloß einen schnellen Überblick über meine Meinung sein.



Vreen schrieb:


> was interessiert es dich überhaupt ob die rechts sind wenn du sie nicht glorifizierst?
> dir ist es unheimlich wichtig das bloss niemand behauptet sie sind rechts und ich frag mich warum,
> und meiner ansicht nach ist jemand dem es so wichtig ist klar zu stellen das sie nicht rechts sind nicht wirklich in der unabhängigen position ist hier darüber in der form so zu diskutieren und dich für deine vorstellung einer "unabhängigen" meinung über die onkelz zu bemühen



Man muss ja wohl keine unabhängige Positon vorweisen, um diskutieren zu können.



Vreen schrieb:


> völlig verdrehtes und ultradummes beispiel, klar ist jemand der mal was geklaut hat 25 jahre später kein gemeiner dieb mehr, diebstahl bewerte ich persönlich aber auch ganz anders.
> festzuhalten bleibt das zum beispiel jemand der mal jemanden umgebracht hat sein leben lang ein mörder oder totschläger bleibt, ob er es wirklich bereut oder nicht, genauso wie ein vergewaltiger ein vergewaltiger bleibt.
> und wenn entschieden wird das sie lange genug "gebüsst" haben sollen sie auch ihr leben weiterleben dürfen,
> aber man sollte als konsequenz wissen dürfen mit wem man es zu tun hat, nötig oder nicht.
> und das bezieht sich direkt auf dich, deine argumentation lässt direkt darauf schliessen das du angeblich weisst, das die onkelz sich geändert haben.



Ja ich weiß, dass sie sich geändert haben. Schließlich gibt es etliche Beweise dafür. Dagegen sprechen allerdings nur die zwei genannenten Lieder, die allerdings nicht als Kontraargument dienen können, da sie der Auslöser der Debatte sind.



Vreen schrieb:


> ein vergewaltiger oder mörder sollte vielleicht nicht unbedingt kindergärtner werden dürfen,
> und ne band die so ne vergangenheit hatte wird für mich nie unbedenklich sein und ein medium darstellen was jeder ohne kritik und kontroverse konsumieren sollte.
> und zwar aus dem grund das ich aktiven faschismus als verbrechen ansehe, eben wie diese texte für mich kein kavaliersdelikt darstellen,
> und auch wenn der vergleich mörder/faschist natürlich ziemlich hinkt, es bleibt für mich ein verbrechen und liegt im selben schema



Na dann sollte der Diebstahl (Das ich als Beispiel verwendet habe) ja genauso in dein Schema passen. Schließlich ist es auch ein Verbrechen.

Das jeder die Band "ohne Kritik und Kontroverse konsumieren sollte" habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Ich wollte lediglich klarstellen, dass man sich erstmal mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen sollte und nicht bloß seine, von den Medien eingebrannte Meinung auf die Welt loslassen sollte.


----------



## Incontemtio (3. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> lässt keinen anderen Schluss zu, als zu denken, dass du diese wiederlich und verletztend findest.



Der von mir verfasste Beitrag sollte ausdrücken, dass man bestimmte Textpassagen, der von dir zitierten Lieder als "widerlich" und/oder "verletzend" einstufen könnte. Meine Meinung dazu habe ich bisher nicht kund getan.  



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tja, so sieht es für mich aus, ja.



Diese Spekulationen welche Motivation hinter dem Posting-Verhalten eines Users steht sind immer abenteuerlich  . Nur zu deiner Info: Ich habe es nicht nötig mich hier zu profilieren ...


----------



## Vreen (3. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Man muss ja wohl keine unabhängige Positon vorweisen, um diskutieren zu können.



genau, deswegen bekommt man auch zb unabhängige meinungen zum thema tierschutz in der massentierhaltung vom geschäftsvorstand von mcdonalds.




VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das jeder die Band "ohne Kritik und Kontroverse konsumieren sollte" habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Ich wollte lediglich klarstellen, dass man sich erstmal mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen sollte und nicht bloß seine, von den Medien eingebrannte Meinung auf die Welt loslassen sollte.



ich weiss mit sicherheit nicht soviel über die onkelz wie du, aber ich weiss das ihr dauerargument und die bösen in diesem spiel immer die medien sind und auch waren.
du äusserst deine meinung öfter und direkter als ich,
also wenn meine meinung die der medien und nicht meine ist,
welche meinung ist dann deine?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> genau, deswegen bekommt man auch zb unabhängige meinungen zum thema tierschutz in der massentierhaltung vom geschäftsvorstand von mcdonalds.



Habe ich leider noch nie von gehört, das der Vorstand von McDonalds auf ihre Haltungen/Ställe hinweist. Weder positiv, noch negativ. Dazu kann ich dementsprechen nichts sagen.



Vreen schrieb:


> ich weiss mit sicherheit nicht soviel über die onkelz wie du, aber ich weiss das ihr dauerargument und die bösen in diesem spiel immer die medien sind und auch waren.
> du äusserst deine meinung öfter und direkter als ich,
> also wenn meine meinung die der medien und nicht meine ist,
> welche meinung ist dann deine?



Ich sagte nicht, dass DU die Meinung der Medien hast. Lediglich der Herr, auf dessen Post ich mich als erstes bezog vertrat diese.
Und es ging auch nicht um die Meinung der Medien direkt (Die ist in diesem Thema ja eindeutig) sondern darum, dass sich der Herr stark davon beeinflussen lies. Dies entnehme ich seinem Text.

Meine Meinung über die Onkelz konnte ich mir frei bilden. Ohne auch nur im geringsten etwas von der Mediengewalt gegen die Onkelz mitbekommen zu haben. Wenn du dieses näher erläutert hben willst, kann ich dir ja die "Geschichte" erzählen, wie ich zu den Onkelz kam und letzlich zu meiner Meinung zu den Onkelz und den Medien im Zusammenhang mit dieser Band.


----------



## Vreen (3. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Habe ich leider noch nie von gehört, das der Vorstand von McDonalds auf ihre Haltungen/Ställe hinweist. Weder positiv, noch negativ. Dazu kann ich dementsprechen nichts sagen.



was schätzt du denn was die sagen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Meine Meinung über die Onkelz konnte ich mir frei bilden.




na wer denkt das nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> was schätzt du denn was die sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Definitiv das, was Tierschützer wiederlegen. Allerdings tut McDonalds das mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht, um eine Diskussion zu führen.



Vreen schrieb:


> na wer denkt das nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ich da eindeutige Ironie lese, hier eine Übersicht:

Zu den Onkelz bin ich etwa im Jahre 2001 mit dem Album "Viva Los Tioz" gekommen. Sprich etwa vor 7 Jahren als ich etwa 12 war. Ein Alter, in dem wohl die meissten Dinge an einem vorbei Rauschen, ohne dass man weiß, was da nun eigentlich passiert ist. Ich stellte mir auch keine Fragen über die Texte auf diesem Album. Gehört und vergessen. (So in etwa kann man es sagen)
Zu der Zeit habe ich im Fernsehen wohl kaum Nachrichten, MTV gesehen geschweige denn Zeitung gelesen. Meine Welt drehte sich um Pokemon und anderen Kram.
Ich habe die Onkelz als Band wie jede andere wahr genommen. Nach einiger Zeit gerieten sie wieder in Vergessenheit und durch einen Kumpel fand ich wieder Gefallen an dieser Musik.

Das war etwa 2004 oder 2005. Da begann ich dann auch langsam Interesse an der Geschichte dieser Band zu entwickelt. Nicht alleine deshalb, weil ein rechtsorientierter an meiner Schule diese Band hörte.

Ich habe mir Meine Meinung also im Nachinein gebildet, ohne mir von den Medien irgendwelche Scheisse erzählen zu lassen.

Erst nachdem ich die Geschichte der Onkelz kannte und sie verstand, wurden mir die Texte klar und nun höre ich sie so, wie viele andere Onkelz-Fans.


----------



## Silenzz (4. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das dargestellte Zitat soll bloß einen schnellen Überblick über meine Meinung sein.
> Man muss ja wohl keine unabhängige Positon vorweisen, um diskutieren zu können.
> Ja ich weiß, dass sie sich geändert haben. Schließlich gibt es etliche Beweise dafür. Dagegen sprechen allerdings nur die zwei genannenten Lieder, die allerdings nicht als Kontraargument dienen können, da sie der Auslöser der Debatte sind.
> Na dann sollte der Diebstahl (Das ich als Beispiel verwendet habe) ja genauso in dein Schema passen. Schließlich ist es auch ein Verbrechen.
> ...



Aber, Diebstahl ist etwas vollkommen anderes bzw etwas weniger schlimmes, als ein Mord oder eine Vergewaltigung, und da stell ich mich vollkommen auf Vreens Seite.
Es ist für mich unbegreiflich, warum jemand ein Kind/Frau vergewaltigt, um sich sexuell zu Befriedigen, dazu gibt es doch nunmal Bordelle, in die man gehen kann oder? Und ein Mord ist,für mich, genauso wenig nachvollziehbar (in den meisten Fällen, für mich gibt es da ein paar Ausnahmen) wie eine Vergewaltigung, denn wer ist man, der darüber entscheidet, wer leben darf und wer sterben muss? Man würde Gott spielen bzw etwas ähnliches.

Naja meine Meinung
Gruß Oro/Josh


----------

